# Aug 24, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Punk vs. Moxley - AEW Undisputed World Championship



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW hardly ever does a non finish but this makes you think we'll get something like that next week. I can't see Punk/Mox just being done next week.

Either there's a draw or a dirty finish leading to another match at All Out. Or, someone gets involved like a returning MJF or Hangman who Punk made a point to call out this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, it's going to be a non finish of some sort leading into the rematch at ALL OUT.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Is having the World Title defended here, maybe to clear a path for the return of you know who?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This was a pretty big and shocking announcement. Didn't see this coming at all. 

Maybe they will add Hangman into the mix for AO title match.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Moxley destroyed Punk in that promo.

Punk was his usual whiney self that he's been sounding like ever since he's come to AEW. Lacks the fire and confidence he once had in the WWE. It was over in the first few minutes when he said that Punk is known for writing checks that his body can't cash.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Moxley destroyed Punk in that promo.
> 
> Punk was his usual whiney self that he's been sounding like ever since he's came to AEW. Lacks the fire and confidence he once had in the WWE. It was over in the first few minutes when he said that Punk is known for writing checks that his body can't cash.


But the marks love watching Punk break the 4th wall and Kayfabe to talk shit, so many are claiming how Punk outclassed him.

If you can’t get your shit over without breaking the 4th wall, then you don’t know how to work. Simple as that. I enjoyed Punk’s first few months in AEW, but the more times you see the same 4th wall smashing promos the less you care.

Ratings dropping wildly the minute the show began to revolve around him would seem to back that up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Is having the World Title defended here, maybe to clear a path for the return of you know who?


Cody Rhodes?


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

As long as there above 900k there doing just fine channel is happy fans are happy who's complaining,?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I presume MJF is returning to give Punk the most embarrassing loss of his career like he promised. Or not. Guess we'll see


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Can't wait! Should be a spectacle


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a non finish of some sort leading into the rematch at ALL OUT.


Not saying you’re wrong, but that’s WWE’s trick. Tony has always said he doesn’t like advertising matches like that and then not delivering on the finish.

MJF incoming.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Punk vs Mox is a fair enough PPV. No contest on TV but make it No Holds Barred at the PPV. get them go at it with barbed wire.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If we're looking at a serious screwjob/unsatisfying ending here, I would expect the world title match to open the show. This can headline if that is the case:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BIIIG Nige said:


> As long as there above 900k there doing just fine channel is happy fans are happy who's complaining,?


Hey Erik, Yesterday you said 925K, now it's 900K? How do you formulate a 25K decrease in less than 24 hours?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Considering the title match is happening in Cleveland right before 3 Chicago shows... it is possible the idea is for Punk to turn heel here in front of a crowd that is more likely to give it the proper recognition and reactions it deserves.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> Considering the title match is happening in Cleveland right before 3 Chicago shows... it is possible the idea is for Punk to turn heel here in front of a crowd that is more likely to give it the proper recognition and reactions it deserves.


Yup. Punk goes low on Mox and wins.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

It seems oddly coincidental that next week's match is in the same city where CM Punk walked out on WWE.

A week before they return to Cleveland, we get rumours from the most credible wrestling journalists in the business that CM Punk threatened to walk out on AEW. We have gotten speculation from fans that CM Punk might walk if he loses the title next week. That next week in Cleveland might be the last time we see CM Punk in AEW.

No matter what you believe, this entire situation feels eerily familiar. Especially with a PPV in Chicago looming on the horizon. Chicago, the same city where Punk kissed Vince McMahon goodbye and disappeared with the WWE Title - during a very different Summer of Punk. A summer that also restarted with two World Championships held aloft by two World Champions.

It's funny that CM Punk's departure from pro wrestling is MJF's villian origin story. Because they are two birds of a feather. Two sides of the same coin. The character of MJF was born out of CM Punk walking out on WWE in 2014. Three months after MJF himself "walks out" on AEW, his idol threatens to do the same. In the same week AEW is set to return to Cleveland.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is Cleveland usually a great crowd??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There is no way the main event of All Out is Punk v Mox

no chance at all

zero


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is no way the main event of All Out is Punk v Mox
> 
> no chance at all
> 
> zero


Well I mean it still could be. 

If Mox isn't in the title match at All Out what is he doing? Idk where that leads to. 

With Punk should he lose on Wednesday, you could at least do the Hangman rematch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> Moxley destroyed Punk in that promo.
> 
> Punk was his usual whiney self that he's been sounding like ever since he's come to AEW. Lacks the fire and confidence he once had in the WWE. It was over in the first few minutes when he said that Punk is known for writing checks that his body can't cash.


I don't even believe that you believe this.

Definitely gonna have me watch a Dynamite main event for the first time in a long time. Punk in this form is just box office and finally, fucking finally we have a title match that is somewhat unpredictable for the first time since I've started watching this shit. 

The Chicago heel turn theory makes a lot of sense. Punk has to leave with the belt but I have no idea how this ends and no idea who ends up feuding with who. I'd actually prefer he stays an unhinged babyface telling some hard truths. It does feel like they're finally gearing up for something ambitious in terms of story. Punk's behaviour, MJF return looming - Whether the dissent is real or not (and I assume it is) there's a chance to do some good shit here. 

I couldn't give one single fuck about Kenny Omega though.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> The Chicago heel turn theory makes a lot of sense. Punk has to leave with the belt but I have no idea how this ends and no idea who ends up feuding with who. I'd actually prefer he stays an unhinged babyface telling some hard truths. It does feel like they're finally gearing up for something ambitious in terms of story. Punk's behaviour, MJF return looming - Whether the dissent is real or not (and I assume it is) there's a chance to do some good shit here.


Do you think a Chicago heel turn works? Or are you looking at it more how Bret was a face in Canada but a heel everywhere else? Since CM Punk has returned as a kind of Bret Hart cosplayer, I can totally see this happening too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is no way the main event of All Out is Punk v Mox
> 
> no chance at all
> 
> zero


I mean this is the same company that just last year before All Out, ran Omega vs. Christian on the 1st episode of Rampage and then ran it back at All Out in the main event.

So, would it really be any surprise if they have the match this week, one of them wins, perhaps through nefarious means, and they just run it back at the PPV? I don't think it would be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean this is the same company that just last year before All Out, ran Omega vs. Christian on the 1st episode of Rampage and then ran it back at All Out in the main event.
> 
> So, would it really be any surprise if they have the match this week, one of them wins, perhaps through nefarious means, and they just run it back at the PPV? I don't think it would be.


15% chance maybe

i’d be shocked though


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chicago will boo Mox or MJF out of the building in support of Punk whether he's heel or face. The fanbase loves him, and Chicago is very proud about the home town sports teams and sports personalities. He'd have to trash the city on the mic to get them to turn on him.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean this is the same company that just last year before All Out, ran Omega vs. Christian on the 1st episode of Rampage and then ran it back at All Out in the main event.
> 
> So, would it really be any surprise if they have the match this week, one of them wins, perhaps through nefarious means, and they just run it back at the PPV? I don't think it would be.


As mentioned before, different situation. They had to make Christian seem credible going in to that match as well as get one of the belts off Omega in preparation for him leaving for surgery in a few months time. Christian beating him made it seem in kayfabe like he had a chance of beating him again. There's no reason to do that for Punk vs. Moxley. Here you have two of the strongest booked wrestlers in the company. We can buy Moxley beating Punk and we can buy Punk beating Moxley.

Punk is either not fully fit and they didn't want to potentially stink the place up in the main event of a PPV or there's a huge angle coming. But the Punk vs. Moxley is not main eventing All Out and I would be shocked if that's the direction they go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Uncle Iroh said:


> As mentioned before, different situation. They had to make Christian seem credible going in to that match as well as get one of the belts off Omega in preparation for him leaving for surgery in a few months time. Christian beating him made it seem in kayfabe like he had a chance of beating him again. There's no reason to do that for Punk vs. Moxley. Here you have two of the strongest booked wrestlers in the company. We can buy Moxley beating Punk and we can buy Punk beating Moxley.
> 
> Punk is either not fully fit and they didn't want to potentially stink the place up in the main event of a PPV or there's a huge angle coming. But the Punk vs. Moxley is not main eventing All Out and I would be shocked if that's the direction they go.


I would argue more that they wanted a big match for the episode of Rampage then they were trying to make Christian look more credible. I mean, there was nothing they could do to make Christian look like he could beat Omega at All Out. Even if he beat Omega for the Impact Title, there was no way you could believe he was going to dethrone him for the AEW World Title. I can buy they needed someone to take the Impact belt off Omega and Omega probably wasn't jobbing to an Impact guy, but again, there was nothing they could do to make Christian look like he could take the AEW Title from Omega.

Now this Punk vs. Mox match is obviously a different situation and story. But at the same time, regardless of the circumstances we've been shown that AEW is willing to run a big match before the big show and then do it again. And personally I don't believe the idea of Punk not being "fit" to compete so they didn't want to do the PPV match. They've already announced the match for next week. If Punk wasn't fit for the PPV he won't be fit for match 11 days before either. And AEW is not a company who usually does a fuck finish or a bait & switch. And if they did one here, even for a big angle, then they look bad.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

TD Stinger said:


> I would argue more that they wanted a big match for the episode of Rampage then they were trying to make Christian look more credible. I mean, there was nothing they could do to make Christian look like he could beat Omega at All Out. Even if he beat Omega for the Impact Title, there was no way you could believe he was going to dethrone him for the AEW World Title. I can buy they needed someone to take the Impact belt off Omega and Omega probably wasn't jobbing to an Impact guy, but again, there was nothing they could do to make Christian look like he could take the AEW Title from Omega.
> 
> Now this Punk vs. Mox match is obviously a different situation and story. But at the same time, regardless of the circumstances we've been shown that AEW is willing to run a big match before the big show and then do it again. And personally I don't believe the idea of Punk not being "fit" to compete so they didn't want to do the PPV match. They've already announced the match for next week. If Punk wasn't fit for the PPV he won't be fit for match 11 days before either. And AEW is not a company who usually does a fuck finish or a bait & switch. And if they did one here, even for a big angle, then they look bad.


It was a case of both. Christian winning made Rampage seem like a place where anything can happen, especially as they topped that he following week with Punks debut. But they absolutely had to make it seem like Christian was on Omega's level. As avid wrestling watchers, we all knew that Christian wasn't going to beat Omega at All Out last year because ultimately we knew what the end goal was. But kayfabe wise, they had to.

The situation is a lot different to what we see now. Rumours of unrest in the locking room, Punk randomly throwing shade at Page, MJFs imminent return, another face (Moxley) telling us all what we already truly know about Punk. There's quite a fair bit going on here but none of it particularly ties in with Punk vs. Moxley facing twice in two weeks.

Something will go down on Wednesday. Whether it's Page showing up. MJF showing up or Punk simply "no showing" and it'll ultimately lead to whatever the main event will prove to be in September.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561201429985071106


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is the full lineup for Wednesday.

Isn't it an error calling Death Triangle vs. Aussie Open the semi-final though? Pretty sure it's a quarter final with the winners facing The Elite in the semis. *Edit*: On second look, they seem to have split them into Dynamite and Rampage mini-tournaments so this is the semi-final of the Dynamite side. A little bit convulted.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TK better not make Britt job to Kilynn King.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

If Punk is truly turning as it seems, then have it be bell time, and him show up in street clothes. Go with his "dollars and cents" definition of his value to wrestling. He says no way is he giving this away for free when it will have all the wallets open for the PPV. If Mox wants to give it away, then it just proves he is the 2nd rate company idiot that he said he was. Drive it home that he is simply in it for ego, fame and money. Most especially money.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

iamjethro said:


> If Punk is truly turning as it seems, then have it be bell time, and him show up in street clothes. Go with his "dollars and cents" definition of his value to wrestling. He says no way is he giving this away for free when it will have all the wallets open for the PPV. If Mox wants to give it away, then it just proves he is the 2nd rate company idiot that he said he was. Drive it home that he is simply in it for ego, fame and money. Most especially money.


AEW has very rarely not delivered an advertised match unless there are extenuating real-life circumstances like an injury or a pandemic

I'd say the only "non-finish" thing might do is have the match go to a "tv time remaining" draw, since they have done that in the past.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I see 2 options:

1). someone important interferes to create a non-finish (MJF?)

2). Moxley wins this one to become champion, and they do a rematch at All Out where Punk wins in Chicago to regain the belt. This sets up a rubber match down the road. It also protects both of them for now, as they can both claim wins over the other


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think this match will have a decisive finish. Could be due to interference. Could be MJF or Hangman. I would prefer MJF because that would be justifiable.

MJF signs an extension after destroying both. Later reveal MJF has been added to the match at AO as it was negotiated as a part of extension promised to him months ago. MJF uses that as his MITB contract basically.

But then where do you go from here. Punk's title reign can't be that short. MJF not winning after this would be stupid.

Idk where they are going with this.

Edit: Maybe Hangman attacks Punk during the match. 

Or maybe MJF attacks both but isn't added to the match at AO. Keeps you wanting more of him and you never know when you will get him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it Wednesday yet?

I want to see the real “best in the world” - that’s MJF btw!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm guessing Kilynn King and Britt is gonna be in the death slot again.

_sigh_


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm guessing Kilynn King and Britt is gonna be in the death slot again.
> 
> _sigh_


I just hope that the segment is something worth watching that advances some storyline in the division and not just a throw away enhancement match for Britt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Even with the world title match, the most I'm looking forward to is the trios. Hopefully Omega appears somehow.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Didn’t realise it was in Mox’s hometown. That’s interesting and makes it even better.

Just watched the Road to Dynamite video. Awesome.

It’s going to be 🔥 Tell me when I’m telling lies 🔥


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow. This is a very very weak thin card as a whole. TK isn't giving Punk and Moxley much support to sustain the viewers into the first 90 minutes. Do we know for sure this is in the main event slot? Bryan vs Omega/Page opened the show so anything is possible with this guy. While you don't kill the surprise by announcing the return of MJF (maybe) you gotta book something with bigger name value than this. I am sure the trio match will be good for "workrate" but I have no investment in this. NJPW faction that hasn't been onscreen in two months. Book Page in a match since he's been made relevant again. Bryan and Jericho in a promo or something. No Omega on top of this. Darby? Miro? Watch and see Punk and Mox do well over a million but the drops throughout the show kill the final rating/demo.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Didn’t realise it was in Mox’s hometown. That’s interesting and makes it even better.
> 
> Just watched the Road to Dynamite video. Awesome.
> 
> It’s going to be 🔥 Tell me when I’m telling lies 🔥


Mox is from Cincinnati.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> *Didn’t realise it was in Mox’s hometown*. That’s interesting and *makes it even better.*
> 
> Just watched the Road to Dynamite video.* Awesome. It’s going to be* 🔥 Tell me when I’m telling lies 🔥


You telling lies *@bolded*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Didn’t realise it was in Mox’s hometown. That’s interesting and makes it even better.
> 
> Just watched the Road to Dynamite video. Awesome.
> 
> It’s going to be 🔥 Tell me when I’m telling lies 🔥


you tellin lies


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Watching NXT 2.0 tonight and all the unification talk of the UK and NXT titles at World's Collide. Is it possible Paul called Tony and talked and that is the reason we are getting the Mox vs Punk match tomorrow and not All Out?

I would like to think those two are more civil and respectful than those on this forum.

Or maybe I am naive?🤷


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


>


Goosebumps.

It's Mox's hometown... I have no idea who's winning the titles now. This has to end without a decisive winner. If it starts the show, my prediction is it will end with interference.

"Tell me when I'm telling lies" is 2022's version of "Do I have everybody's attention now"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On DARK, but relevant for this show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562301161209679872


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

KiLynn had some good remarks about bleeding for another shirt 😆

Wow…I’m stumped as to how the world title match will end. You’d think Punk retains because fans want to see how his title run goes, but it’s so odd putting this on tv that maybe some shenanigans occur.

I’m actually against turning Punk heel tonight though. He should get a run as a take-no-shit babyface champ. Only turn him if fans sour on the guy, and maybe turn him heel when it’s time to face Omega


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shaz Cena said:


> You telling lies *@bolded*


I was just going off the video


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

A must see main event after a long time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IF it were me:

MJF is going to ruin the match, and it is going to be treated as if it is “Max Friedman” showing up unannounced and costing Punk his win, cussing out Tony, and Tony going Coked Out Tony Montana over how pissed off he is that his show was ruined.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> I was just going off the video


Right its making you tell lies. Better change that. Don’t wanna be a fake rich supporter.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On DARK, but relevant for this show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562301161209679872


I am once again asking, how is Kilynn King not signed? She is better on the mic then at least 70% of the current roster.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I wonder if this new faction Big Stoke has seemingly been putting together (All Ego, Moriarty, Ass Boys) factor into the main event and or the finish/post match? 

I think it is possible that faction could be associated with MJF but I think they also could be associated with Punk.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jay Trotter said:


> Wow. This is a very very weak thin card as a whole. TK isn't giving Punk and Moxley much support to sustain the viewers into the first 90 minutes. Do we know for sure this is in the main event slot? Bryan vs Omega/Page opened the show so anything is possible with this guy. While you don't kill the surprise by announcing the return of MJF (maybe) you gotta book something with bigger name value than this. I am sure the trio match will be good for "workrate" but I have no investment in this. NJPW faction that hasn't been onscreen in two months. Book Page in a match since he's been made relevant again. Bryan and Jericho in a promo or something. No Omega on top of this. Darby? Miro? Watch and see Punk and Mox do well over a million but the drops throughout the show kill the final rating/demo.


Honestly facts. 1 match card.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On DARK, but relevant for this show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562301161209679872


I don't know why no one else ever talks back to Britt like this. Even giving a weak response is more to work with than sitting there and taking it like Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm have been


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Decent card.

Mox vs. Punk wont have a clean finish. Shenanigans will happen. I am undecided on if Hangman has to show up now after Punk randomly called him out. Whether they have to acknowledge that part or just leave it be since it wasn't planned.

Garcia to me never did fit in with the "sports entertainment" thing. Really, I haven't been a fan of Jericho doing that whole thing anyway. Jericho calling himself the Lionheart again has been the most interesting thing to him lately. I think back when he first entered WWE he was against "Sports Entertainment" while he was feuding with The Rock. lol Anyway, hopefully Garcia is on the path to joining the BCC because he fits more over there and this isn't another one of those "just kidding, we were faking the drama and I am staying with Jericho" things.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> It's Mox's hometown... I have no idea who's winning the titles now. This has to end without a decisive winner. If it starts the show, my prediction is it will end with interference.


Cleveland and Cincinnati are 250 miles apart. I don't think tonight's show is in Moxley's hometown.

That's like AEW's having a show at Empire State Plaza in Albany, and MJF (from Long Island) comes out to say he's in his hometown.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I really have no idea what they have planned for Mox vs Punk tonight. I don’t see Hangman getting involved. I could perhaps see MJF getting involved but then what? Very intrigued about this match tonight I’ll give them that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> I really have no idea what they have planned for Mox vs Punk tonight. I don’t see Hangman getting involved. I could perhaps see MJF getting involved but then what? Very intrigued about this match tonight I’ll give them that.


Moxley wins tonight. Punk wins at All Out. Rematch down the road.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I have no idea what will happen
You're welcome everyone


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm expecting Pac to drop his belt to Ospreay eventually. I bet they set something up tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Time’s not going quick enough.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> I'm expecting Pac to drop his belt to Ospreay eventually. I bet they set something up tonight.


Ospreay's on the show more often than PAC


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch Jon Moxley vs CM Punk end in a time limit draw 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Ospreay's on the show more often than PAC


Tony Khan is trying to keep Ospreay happy with AEW due to him being at risk for WWE picking him up. 

Surely he would do the same for MJF, right? 🤔 



Aedubya said:


> Is Cleveland usually a great crowd??


No. Because Cleveland has a bad resume of leaving shows when they dont like what they see, such as Browns always losing.

It would be kind of hilarious tbh if Britt caused the crowd to walk out after she squashes Klynn King just like how the Steelers would always do to the Browns 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait to hear this cool entrance music on Dynamite once again:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tony Khan is trying to keep Ospreay happy with AEW due to him being at risk for WWE picking him up.


Ospreay's more than likely going to stay with NJPW and work there and other promotions like Rev Pro and sporadic AEW appearances. He's expressed no interest in moving to the US multiple times. 

If anybody goes out of NJPW who would be a huge name it'll be Jay White.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

With Smart Mark threating Nese and Woods involvement in the main event, I expect if they do come out they will be met by Cesaro and Yuta and fight to the back. That also probably sets up a Buy In match for the PPV.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Leaked photo of Kenny training with Cole


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They aren't even at a big building tonight which is why the decision to do Punk vs. Mox is curious. Tony Khan rationalized it on Busted as playing on the momentum and not being able to keep the two apart long enough before the PPV. If MJF privately signed a new contract and gets involved, that would explain it, but we don't know. There doesn't seem like an immediately bigger match than Mox vs. Punk unless something involving MJF happens.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> They aren't even at a big building tonight which is why the decision to do Punk vs. Mox is curious. Tony Khan rationalized it on Busted as playing on the momentum and not being able to keep the two apart long enough before the PPV If MJF privately signed a new contracted, that would explain it, but we don't know.


Apparently it was Moxley's idea to bring it forward and Punk eventually agreed.

If that is true, then I would imagine Moxley is going over. And the reason they brought it forward was not only to increase ticket sales and add buzz to their television but because Moxley would have preferred to have his win in front of his home state instead of pissing Chicago off, I imagine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dynamite is must-see tonight

tell me when i’m telling lies


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Leaked photo of Kenny training with Cole


I'm pretty sure thats a photo of Kenny training with Riho before her 2019 inaugural womens title match.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dynamite is must-see tonight
> 
> tell me when i’m telling lies


I see another man that tells it like it is.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dynamite is must-see tonight
> 
> tell me when i’m telling lies





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dynamite is must-see tonight
> 
> tell me when i’m telling lies


Has been for sometime


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Ospreay's on the show more often than PAC


This is true, and TK said he wants the belt to travel. It would make sense for it to travel to Japan next.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a really good edit.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562256797762830336


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Will watch live for the first time in a long while. Hoping MJF appears.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Apparently it was Moxley's idea to bring it forward and Punk eventually agreed.
> 
> If that is true, then I would imagine Moxley is going over. And the reason they brought it forward was not only to increase ticket sales and add buzz to their television but because Moxley would have preferred to have his win in front of his home state instead of pissing Chicago off, I imagine.


If this is true and the only reason, then I would have said no to Mox because the idea is to make money and All Out will make more money than Dynamite #151 with 5,000 fans there.

Punk 'eventually agreeing to it' per Fightful's report may mean he's quite friendly with Mox, because if I was Punk I'd also be wanting this on PPV whether I win, lose or draw.

Moving it from Punk's hometown to Mox's hometown could be a big spoiler though... unless the idea is to turn Punk heel, which is easier to do in Ohio than Chicago.

I'm intrigued by what they have in store for All Out now having brought forward a potentially good main event for the buyrate.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I'm expecting the finish of the main event to either lead toward a draw, or at least CM Punk somehow retaining the AEW World title via dirty tactics.

I expect their All Out (re)match to have a bigger No DQ stipulation for it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Uncle Iroh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562256797762830336


Red herring, see post #71.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> If this is true and the only reason, then I would have said no to Mox because the idea is to make money and All Out will make more money than Dynamite #151 with 5,000 fans there.
> 
> Punk 'eventually agreeing to it' per Fightful's report may mean he's quite friendly with Mox, because if I was Punk I'd also be wanting this on PPV whether I win, lose or draw.
> 
> ...


Turning Punk heel tonight wouldn't make much sense. to me. Three of the next four AEW shows are going to be in Chicago so he's going to get cheered anyway. They could play off Punk being a face in Chicago and heel everywhere else just like his idol Bret Hart was in Canada, I suppose but it's still a bit of a gamble. Punk has pretty much shit on Hangman in the last week and the crowd booed Hangman instead. People just don't want to boo him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> This is a really good edit.
> 
> View attachment 131305


Not only has he stolen the real and interim AEW belts, he's even holding a mini toy one he's grabbed off one of the kids in the audience in his right hand.

Proper heel.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´ll give them this. I have no clue what will happen tonight. 

All I know is that at the end of the next 10 days something big has to go down. With the whole set-up of alleged backstage drama with MJF, Punk and Hangman plus the return of Kenny, it´s time.

F*** me if this ends up just another straight forward storyline, where MJF just attacks Punk or Punk/Moxley just wins a clean wrestling match. 

If this is a desperate attempt to draw a rating, then let me tell you, Vince Russo f*ckery beats Dean Malenko vs. Lance Storm every time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I´ll give them this. I have no clue what will happen tonight.
> 
> All I know is that at the end of the next 10 days something big has to go down. With the whole set-up of alleged backstage drama with MJF, Punk and Hangman plus the return of Kenny, it´s time.
> 
> ...


I've always wondered why Lance hates Russo. Russo probably pushed him harder than any other promoter


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Loving the positivity in this thread so far guys.

I’m dying to see MJF’s pretty little face  GIVE HIM TO ME TONY!!!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm still thinking about that trios match and how that shit is going to be bonkers. Just seeing Ospreay and Fenix, that's a dream match of mine right there.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If they do the Punk/Mox match last, you know something is definitely up. TK likes to do those matches as the first match on Wednesdays.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I'm expecting the finish of the main event to either lead toward a draw, or at least CM Punk somehow retaining the AEW World title via dirty tactics.
> 
> I expect their All Out (re)match to have a bigger No DQ stipulation for it.


if they’re gonna do the rematch at All Out (and Punk is gonna leave Chicago as champion), then Moxley would logically win tonight to facilitate a rubber match, no? Unless you think Punk will win tonight and again at All Out, getting a clean sweep over Moxley?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> if they’re gonna do the rematch at All Out (and Punk is gonna leave Chicago as champion), then Moxley would logically win tonight to facilitate a rubber match, no? Unless you think Punk will win tonight and again at All Out, getting a clean sweep over Moxley?


That’s why I originally predicted tonight to lead toward a draw (with CM Punk winning the stipulation rematch at All Out).


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I suspect we will see/hear from Sammy tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The wait is agonising. Need a spliff


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Cowboy Shit should screw Punk and give Mox his home win.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t really see why Mox would/should win.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Where the fk are Wardlow and Christian? They were carrying this show on their shoulders. Now its completely collapsed with Dark matches getting tv.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> Where the fk are Wardlow and Christian? They were carrying this show on their shoulders. Now its completely collapsed with Dark matches getting tv.


Had you watched last week, you would know.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sapp is saying he thinks there will be more changes to All Out. My guess is Sammy vs. Eddie will be cancelled as there's been very little mention of it since Eddie challenged Sammy in a backstage promo. The attention seems to be more on Sammy/Tay vs. Ortiz/Ruby for the AAA mixed title.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love the effort that the graphics team goes to…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562567948342300676


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

90 mins before showtime, and they’re still promoting the match. That’s a good sign that they won’t cancel or pull some sort of swerve to avoid doing it. I think the match is going to occur


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I hope there isn’t any interference or run-ins for this match. I just want a hard-hitting title match like Mox-Jericho was, with a clean winner.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Here we go everyone!!! I'm pumped!!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Here we fucking gooooooo


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

World title match should of being on PPV , surprised they are doing it on tv.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LFG!!! 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

since WWE is a babyface now, should JAS be babyfaces?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starting with a promo for the second week running.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

JR has a woody for Ospreay. lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

So...Jericho is face again ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cult of personality and Wild Thing are amazing but there is nothing better than starting a show with JUDAS


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

We don’t have much time left for Jericho on AEW this year. His tour is starting soon, all out might be his last wrestling date in 2022


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Almost forgot about this. Should be a good one tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Opening with storytelling, for all those that say they don’t tell stories!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Garcia has a bright future is Wrestling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

"You're a wrestler" chants are cringe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Opening with storytelling, for all those that say they don’t tell stories!


6 minutes in


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Garcia has a bright future is Wrestling


the test is whether he can survive a 6-month Jericho feud


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Garcia has a bright future is Wrestling


A bright future of being mid and bland


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The sing along is cringey as fuck. Garcia needs to get a personality but least he's young still has time to improve.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Garcia getting featured so much is just so bizarre.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> "You're a wrestler" chants are cringe


Aye it least it gives him something. Surprised he came out of the story with something, but he did. So gotta give credit where it's due.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562592102210768896


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Very sports entertainment type beginning to the show tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Greatest match? Who's' calling it that? LMFAO Not even close.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot crowd and Jericho is the perfrct foil for Garcia because he can carry this segment. I think Garcia will rise to the occasion.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Watching Jericho and Garcia face to face … Jericho outclasses him. Jericho looks and talks like a superstar. Garcia still looks nondescript.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Very sports entertainment type beginning to the show tonight


Good. We need more of these instead of random meaningless work rate matches


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There’s something so embarrassing about wrestlers boasting about how great a match they lost was.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Westler" 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Garcia is only 23 but he’s decent on the mic and is getting better


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> A bright future of being mid and bland


Possibly, time will tell


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Garcia selling his ass off with the emotion behind this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You'll never hear a 'you're a wrestler; chant for OC LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Garcia looks more like a vanilla midget than like a wrestler 😂

Actually, he looks like Tyler Bate! Its the same jobber! 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, that lady was hype for the american dragon lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Danielson has lost so much star power in this company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Throw OC in Jericho's group. He fits well. He's not a wrestler, not even close.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two guys fighting over who can get a midget to love em more. Awesome


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This storyline is stupid they are all entertainers, they do scripted wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> There’s something so embarrassing about wrestlers boasting about how great a match they lost was.


I think it would be better if the phrase "classic" wasn't thrown out so much. Legit fighters will gush over some of their losses if the fight was that epic. But when folk are calling 15 matches a week classic, that proudness loses sentiment


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine if they had picked Starks or someone with a personality for this spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's this even a tough decision for Garcia? i don't get it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good God almighty, this is so bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Be a WrestleTainer Daniel


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is so fucking dumb. I hate Jericho’s ideas anymore.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"All these people.. these fans🤪" remember when poor Shane McMahon had to go along with that shit when Bryan was co gm ruining Smackdown? 😂


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lmao Garcia can’t talk for shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's this even a tough decision for Garcia? i don't get it.


It makes sense, Chris got the ball rolling for him. But Bryan is his idol. That'd be conflicting. 

It is corny though lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Leave me alone😭


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is such a wwe segment


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

“Leave me alone! That’s my hero! That’s my mentor!”

dude sounds like an angry teenager


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Good God almighty, this is so bad.


This whole premise is outdated considering what’s happened in the other company since.

Building a feud on terminology and Vince-isms is just embarrassing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Good God almighty, this is so bad.


Might very well be the worst segment I have ever fucking watched on Dynamite. Goddamn this is awful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is so goofy.

"Leave me alone! I'm going to my room!"

-No star ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Confirmed Danielson vs Jericho for the custody of Garcia match at ALL OUT.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its not 2012 anymore! New people came along became the best ones! 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> This is so fucking dumb. I hate Jericho’s ideas anymore.


Jericho has been in his wrestling midlife crisis for a while.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The only reason you ever got over is because of sports entertainment, Bryan. No one outside of a tiny minority ever cared about your serious ass kicker gimmick


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

This sports entertainer/wrestler story is so garbage.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JAS should revert to the Inner Circle name and drop the sports entertainment fetish.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Daniel "Wahlberg" Garcia, you're gonna be a sports entertainer and you're gonna like it, DAMN IT! >:T


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is such a wwe segment


Nope this is pure AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

one thing I like about this angle is that it allows Danielson to cut more promos alone, instead of with Regal and Moxley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stu Hart, Owen Hart, even the great Bret Hart would say Chris Jericho is better than Bryan!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kazarn said:


> This sports entertainer/wrestler story is so garbage.


It's Jericho once again trying to be too smart, cute, and meta


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Owen and Stu would say Jericho > Bryan tbh


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Danielson has gotten so much better on the mic. He’s always in control.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Got so much better after Garcia left lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> JAS should revert to the Inner Circle name and drop the sports entertainment fetish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

'Bout time Danielson got some mic time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lisp Hager is so lame lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> JAS should revert to the Inner Circle name and drop the sports entertainment fetish.


Especially since Vince is gone and the sports entertainer term is being phased out, lots of guys in the company are now calling themselves "wrestlers" so Jericho's cheap way of getting heat by calling himself Vince's term for wrestlers is outdated.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Danielson go back to kicking people's heads in and keep away from Jericho and his band of personality vacuums?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid fucking opening. Bryan vs Jericho sounds good.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho said the last time he and Bryan fought, Jericho put him out of action for 2 months. At All Out, Bryan will probably do the same to Jericho, giving Jericho his time off


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hager is to Jericho what Spears was to MJF


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Can Danielson go back to kicking people's heads in and keep away from Jericho and his band of personality vacuums?


Cutting the knees from heel Danielson is the worst decision this company ever made.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is the cam zooming in on that AEW crew member? LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho makes no sense, he has music the crowd sings to, hyped then crowd up, then sticks to heel stuff


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Danielson has gotten so much better on the mic. He’s always in control.


Danielson doesnt fit in with CONTROL, so hes just gonna stay in Brie Bella 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson is 0-2 vs jericho so he is def. winning. Match can be damn good too.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

There was only one way to start this show tonight and that was with:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This should be a great match. 

FTR are so over. Bucks in shambles.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kilyn King gets 2 straight Dynamite matches? Why


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why are we getting trash Billy Gunn wrestling on dynamite? 🤦‍♂️ Put that garbage on Dark


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That pop for FTR.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Garcia is so fit

let’s go Dax!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fantastic segment, Garcia with probably his best promo to date


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jericho makes no sense, he has music the crowd sings to, hyped then crowd up, then sticks to heel stuff


if you read his book, you know how much Fozzy means to him. Heel or face, he wants the fans to sing Judas


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FTR have a great song.


Lethal getting me pumped for Macho Man again, dammit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Please stop putting that trash billy gunn stuff on Dynamite TK...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Battle of the Bald. Should be a good match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boxingfan said:


> Fantastic segment, Garcia with probably his best promo to date


Really? i found it cringe as fuck, he came off like a moody teenager storming off to his bedroom to cry cause his divorced parents are fighting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Perry Saturn vs Ezekiel Jackson whom came out with Zubair and the Great Khali 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This should be a great match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FTR are the best boring wrestlers today and I mean that in a positive way lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The tag belt situation in AEW is so weird. FTR are clearly the top team, they come out wearing more gold than Fort Knox, but they seem to have no interest at all in the titles of the actual promotion they're working for. Doesn't that shit on the AEW titles?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> FTR have a great song.


It’s a rip off of a rip off but it’s still amazing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Perry Saturn vs Ricochet whom came out with Zubair and the Great Khali 😂


Please never insult Jay Lethal by comparing him to Flipochet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

These 2 are like twins in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> The tag belt situation in AEW is so weird. FTR are clearly the top team, they come out wearing more gold than Fort Knox, but they seem to have no interest at all in the titles of the actual promotion they're working for. Doesn't that shit on the AEW titles?


It’s almost a running joke at this point that every team gets a shot at the belts except the team everyone knows are the best.

What’s worse is they’ve been #1 in their rankings literally all year lmao.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


There they are! Ezekiel Jackson and the Great Khali! GIVE EM A DANCING GIMMICK! 😂 

But where did Zubair go? He must of had to go take a piss break 🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do I feel like JR was being sarcastic?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd is one of the hottest crowds they’ve had. Cleveland was far quieter when WWE was there earlier


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great start for the show. First time I've watched live in months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s almost a running joke at this point that every team gets a shot at the belts except the team everyone knows are the best.
> 
> What’s worse is they’ve been #1 in their rankings literally all year lmao.


Its a joke Keith Lee and Swerve Scott are the tag team champions with FTR on the roster, that random thrown together team....Just book a tag title match next week and put those on FTR, i don't get why they're not allowed near the AEW tag titles. Do we really need 3 separate teams holding tag titles in this company? ffs its so dumb.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 131334


Bryan looks like a 12 year old here. He's definitely gotten more distinguished with age.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tbh, Sailor Mars is actually my favorite sailor scout so I totally ship that! 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Them chops tho


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Them chops tho




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562596160745111554


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF x Sailor Mars 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd love to see Danielson wrestle Dax... and kicking his fucking bald pate in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These are the type of undercard matches they didn't have in the infancy of AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562594248964579329


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Only a beta cuck thinks they could actually shame a nibba who's cultured enough to see the appeal in a pyrokinetic Shinto priestess that can kick ass while wearing hella nice heels.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did the commentary just say Bruce? 😂

"BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!🤪" 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Schiavone saying he'll have a major announcement about a title? SRS did say he expects changes to All Out. Wild theory: Jade vs Rosa double title match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This match is way too long just for these jobbers 💀


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Has Excalibur ever just called it a powerbomb and not a “liger bomb?”

good match though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562594657716301825


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

4 inches? 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Schiavone saying he'll have a major announcement about a title? SRS did say he expects changes to All Out. Wild theory: Jade vs Rosa double title match.


Lol i swear to god if Tony debuts ANOTHER fucking title i'll stop watching this fucking show.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Has Dax ever won a singles match in recent memory?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This was the best Jericho segment since his title reign:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562595330235203584*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These two have been given time and really put in a shift here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Has Excalibur ever just called it a powerbomb and not a “liger bomb?”
> 
> good match though


No cause the pathetic mark always has to relate everything Japan to show off his big brain of wrestling knowledge.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i swear to god if Tony debuts ANOTHER fucking title i'll stop watching this fucking show.


The AEW womens tag titles is pretty much inevitable now 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Peeps in here talking about Sailor Mars, that's got me all hype as fuck, Sailor Moon is my favorite show of all time, I could probably buy another house if I sold my collection, but, I shall not do that.

Sailor Jupiter is my favorite though <3

Okay, I'm done


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay Lethal and Dax Harwood are so consistent. I don't think either of them can have a bad match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jay and Sanjay bleh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Zubair has a message for FTR 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Surprising result.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay Lethal is great but they really haven’t given me a reason to give a shit about him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT, THE MCMG!

They've been killing it this year, especially Shelley.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please, no more trios.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like that call. Lethal wins dirty. Dax can afford it since he's a tag wrestler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

For fucks sake Motor City Machine Guns .


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH SHIT!!!

The Motor City Machine Guns are arriving soon!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wowwwwww have not seen them in ages.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why do they always rely on other companies with the size of their roster?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MCMG are great but kind of a weird addition because Lethal has been such an asshole and they are obviously going to be fan favorites



Irish Jet said:


> Why do they always rely on other companies with the size of their roster?


Yeah. I kinda agree with this. For example, The Ass Boys have been doing good work lately and would be a great fit in this spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The AEW womens tag titles is pretty much inevitable now 😂


Jesus christ..then we'll have 4 different tag team champions on one show.....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Motor city machine guns... 🥱


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha so they were not even there?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> OH SHIT!!!
> 
> The Motor City Machine Guns are arriving soon!!!


This would be so cool in 2011


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MCMG are a nice surprise. Damn good veteran team.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Motor City what????

I never heard of that tag team before


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

"They're not wasting Wardlow...he's gonna powerbomb Singh you idiots!"


.....







.........


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cleveland is Wardlow’s hometown. Surprised he didn’t come out there and attack Lethal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> "They're not wasting Wardlow...he's gonna powerbomb Singh you idiots!"
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


Ward who?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Mcmg is all elite?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Why do they always rely on other companies with the size of their roster?


Because Tony needs to use every legendary hardcore fans darling he can.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cleveland is Wardlow’s hometown. Surprised he didn’t come out there and attack Lethal


damn, Wardlow ain’t even make it in his hometown. Is he in the doghouse


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> "They're not wasting Wardlow...he's gonna powerbomb Singh you idiots!"
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


They are ruining Wardlow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cleveland is Wardlow’s hometown. Surprised he didn’t come out there and attack Lethal



Ward who? What's a TNT championship again?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cleveland is Wardlow’s hometown. Surprised he didn’t come out there and attack Lethal


Surely Wardlow is in action tonight, right? Hes the freaken TNT champion and is in his home town ffs!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Surely Wardlow is in action tonight, right? Hes the freaken TNT champion and is in his home town ffs!


Maybe on rampage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> Motor City what????
> 
> I never heard of that tag team before


They really were a great tag team late 2000s early 2010s TNA. But they're thing was being fast paced and athletic and they're 10 years older.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yo fuck Yes we getting MCMG! Bout damn time.

I saw a little bit of Shelley in impact but haven't seen his latest matches vs Sabin and Josh Alexander which apparantly were really great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alex Shelley has been a top 10 worker in America this year, no exaggeration.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The hell is this? Did she say "Interwomen" world champ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shit Rosa had a shitty that rivals Shida's. Why do another fucking interim lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So is she stepping down as champ or is it an interim title?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh ffs we can't just take the belt off Rosa? we seriously gotta do this interim shit with her?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can cringe Rosa go away?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfao another interim champ, did I just hear this right?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What did Thunder Rosa say happened to her ? I turned away for a minute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sucks for Rosa but great for the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Alex Shelley has been a top 10 worker in America this year, no exaggeration.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Rosa crying. She’s terrible I hope she never gets the mic again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> MFW hearing the MCMG theme song for the first time since their disbandment back in 2012


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> MCMG are a nice surprise. Damn good veteran team.


Hey when did you come back to the forums. I remember you were gone for years


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What in the fucking FUCK are they doing with Wardlow?

Really starting to fucking piss me off now.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, Rosa injured. That sucks

Toni to be next champion


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rosa legit injured?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This is amazing news! It's horrible. - Taz


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Don't want anyone to get injured but Rosa is a disaster as champ. So ya know....yeah.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And time to change the channel


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus christ..then we'll have 4 different tag team champions on one show.....


And two of those singles titles have been wasted! 

The TBS title you know that one Jamie should of won, was just only held by one person and Jade is stale af

The ROH womens title is just pointless.. who was ROH womens champion again? Because everyone forgot!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> What in the fucking FUCK are they doing with Wardlow?
> 
> Really starting to fucking piss me off now.


Who?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> No cause the pathetic mark always has to relate everything Japan to show off his big brain of wrestling knowledge.


A Liger Bomb is a type of powerbomb. There are like ten or more variations. They aren’t the same exact move. How is that even an issue?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stop with the interm champions! 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23]


How many of his matches this year have you seen? I've actually watched him regularly and he's been fucking great.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This card tonight honestly sucks outside of the main event and the 3v3 match


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> lmfao another interim champ, did I just hear this right?


it makes the show feel messy. There’s already enough belts. Just make the champ who relinquished the title the automatic #1 contender when they come back. It’s basically the same idea — or even a better one actually.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Caster is fantastic. They’re so over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

These guys always have funny raps but I am not sure if it is actually funny or I am just immature lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I have zero interest in watching boring Billy Gunn wrestle in 2022


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

Didn't wanna drop the strap to Storm. I was thinking that before this. But maybe I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.

Also JR needs to stop this "Listen!" shit. STFU JR.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Who?


Yep...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> lmfao another interim champ, did I just hear this right?


I think interim champ is just gonna be a feature of AEW from now on, instead of vacant titles


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Back when wrestling was good there was no such thing as "interm champions" if a champ got injured they vacated the title and had to contend and win it back when they returned!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Caster is fantastic. They’re so over.


Caster sucks and has an annoying voice


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FTR and Acclaimed are definitely the top two teams right now.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

JR ironically doing the catchphrases is so cringe. He does it with "Cowboy SHIZNIT" as well.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Billy Gunn in 2022 be getting TV time over Wardlow


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Billy Gunn in 2022 be getting TV time over Wardlow


It's ridiculous, Billy Gunn sucks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Caster sucks and has an annoying voice


The other one sucks too! Its just Montez Ford making stupid clown faces 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Hey when did you come back to the forums. I remember you were gone for years


July 22 the day before my birthday this year. A dear friend brought me back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Billy Gunn in 2022 be getting TV time over Wardlow


It defies logic at this point. Literally what the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Scissor me timbers, The Acclaimed are over as fuck. Honestly hope they get a title run sooner than later.

And +1 to commentary for saying Father vs. Gunn instead of son.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BTW does Miro even exist or?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> How many of his matches this year have you seen? I've actually watched him regularly and he's been fucking great.


I seen him vs Josh Alexander, him vs Sabin, MCMG and Bailey vs Honor No More, and him vs Bailey. 

I put him in the same category as Rey, it's cool to see he can still go. But he ain't putting on top tier matches


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> BTW does Miro even exist or?


Still trapped in the misty void between shows.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

We all know there is 1 more interim champion, but they don't want to go that way.... Samoa Joe


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> BTW does Miro even exist or?


No.

Everyone with significant muscle mass has been banished. Except 78 year old Billy Gunn, of course.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


WHAT IS MALCOLM BIVENS DOING IN THE DYNAMITE ZONE?!? :0


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God is there anything worth watching on this show tonight outside of Moxley vs Punk? Like my god Tony didn't even try with the card tonight did he? just a bunch of shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> FTR and Acclaimed are definitely the top two teams right now.


Acclaimed is trash 🤡


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> God is there anything worth watching on this show tonight outside of Moxley vs Punk? Like my god Tony didn't even try with the card tonight did he? just a bunch of shit.


cmon now. The opening segment with Jericho was cool


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Billy Gunn wasn’t even that young in the Attitude Era lol.

It is absurd that he looks and moves so good at nearly 60 but damn he should not be wrestling on TV.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> God is there anything worth watching on this show tonight outside of Moxley vs Punk? Like my god Tony didn't even try with the card tonight did he? just a bunch of shit.


Nope this card blows, i'll tune back in at 9:30


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Acclaimed is trash 🤡


Caster is one of the most over people in the company.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> cmon now. The opening segment with Jericho was cool


no it wasn't


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Acclaimed is trash 🤡


Ban.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Give it to Hayter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And trying to make us believe Billy turned on his sons for The Acclaimed so he could do the scissor me daddy shit is fucking laughable, yeah he turned his back on his sons he raised and is now with these other dudes hanging out.....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shouldn’t Mom Gunn be involved in this angle?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

An interesting women's match at All-Out, and it doesn't involve Thunder Borsa. No shocker there.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Ban.


They truly suck, guess you enjoy watching grown men talking about scissoring


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I think interim champ is just gonna be a feature of AEW from now on, instead of vacant titles



Vacating the title is better imo, I don't give a shit about putting in a filler. When the injured champ returns, always the chance to fight for the belt back, da faq do we wanna see a 'for now' champ lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did I just see Jamie's render in that match for the interm womens title? 😀


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> How many of his matches this year have you seen? I've actually watched him regularly and he's been fucking great.


I still haven't had time to check Shelley's work this year.
Worth it his matches vs Sabin and Alexander? better than Sabin/Shelley from 09?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daddy Ass stomping the shit out of Baby Ass!


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

My first time watching in months and the show is still just heatless match after heatless match which is what made me stop watching in the first place


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> And trying to make us believe Billy turned on his sons for The Acclaimed so he could do the scissor me daddy shit is fucking laughable, yeah he turned his back on his sons he raised and is now with these other dudes hanging out.....


No, it was his sons that turned on him last week


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> And trying to make us believe Billy turned on his sons for The Acclaimed so he could do the scissor me daddy shit is fucking laughable, yeah he turned his back on his sons he raised and is now with these other dudes hanging out.....


Billy Gunn is truly awful


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Stokely is just all over the show in the most annoying, least palatable way. It feels like he’s being shoved down our throats.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Billy Gunn wasn’t even that young in the Attitude Era lol.
> 
> It is absurd that he looks and moves so good at nearly 60 but damn he should not be wrestling on TV.


I think he got thrown in a dumpster where Vince hid all the steroids they had to get rid of in 93 and emerged as Forever Built.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Colton Gunn looks like Jungle Boy like its the same guy 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Shida randomly in that fatal four way. We haven’t seen her in long time. Better off putting Serena Deed or Marina Shafir there.
Or have Kilynn win tonight and be in the fatal four way


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I seen him vs Josh Alexander, him vs Sabin, MCMG and Bailey vs Honor No More, and him vs Bailey.
> 
> I put him in the same category as Rey, it's cool to see he can still go. But he ain't putting on top tier matches


He's putting on a much higher grade of match than Rey now. Rey has slowed down, partnering with his kid. Shelley isn't even 40 yet. Shelley vs Alexander was absolute top tier stuff. If it's happened in WWE or AEW, people would have it in MOTYC discussions.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stokely Hathway recruiting jobbers gets twice the TV time Wardlow or Miro does. 








I don't get it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Terrible tag team champs lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Keith Lee was too fat to make the save.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If you got GamePass go download Tunic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of all things that is righteous and holy, please let Hayter win the interim women's champion. 🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Put Saraya Knight with Kieth Lee and Swerve so its her house 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Swerve and Lee are only tag champions cause they're two wwe guys Tony had no room for in the singles division so he just threw them together as a team.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, due to an injury to BOTH of the people they were actually going to have compete for the women's title, they accidentally have a build for the women's match at All Out and all the shit with Britt, Hayter and Toni is all relevant again. At least they are falling upward into making sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Keith a good 30 seconds slower getting to the ring there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YEARS IN THE MAKING

6 man tag match lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Okay, didn’t know Osperay sounds like that. Sounds fucking badass


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He's putting on a much higher grade of match than Rey now. Rey has slowed down, partnering with his kid. Shelley isn't even 40 yet. Shelley vs Alexander was absolute top tier stuff. If it's happened in WWE or AEW, people would have it in MOTYC discussions.


I think they've been enjoyable. But top 10 is a major stretch to me.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

How many tag team championships have we seen on this show tonight?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


If Shida wins.....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

On nice the 3v3 match is now? I'll tune back in. Ospreay is a beast


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ospreay is fucking awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Aussie Open" sounds like something on Billie Kay's Only Fans 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Ospreay and those guys fuck off? they're not in AEW, they're just gonna disappear and be gone at some point, why the fuck should i invest in them?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Acclaimed needs to take the belts off these paper champions. OSPREAY wrestling tonight will be a fucking treat, especially if he's in the ring with Pac or Fenix. 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Billy GOAT lost his RevPro title the other day after something like 1,000 days. Also lost the G1 final to Okada. So time for him to get back on track.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The hell are those tag belts worn by the Aussies? They look like some Dollar General version of the NXT Cruiserweight Title belt. :T


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> How many tag team championships have we seen on this show tonight?


I think at least 38 belts so far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ImpactFan said:


> If Shida wins.....


Hayter better win, but it'll probably be boring Britt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Shida randomly in that fatal four way. We haven’t seen her in long time. Better off putting Serena Deed or Marina Shafir there.
> Or have Kilynn win tonight and be in the fatal four way


the answer is never Marina Shafir.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Who let Psycho Sid write that promo for Pac?

“We’re not gonna kill ya! We’re gonna murder ya!”

Thanks for the clarification…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP THIS INTERIM CHAMPIONSHIP BULLSHIT! IT'S A🦆 ING MESS!!!*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Acclaimed for tag champs please!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay then Pac lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Its Jamie Hayter's time now!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> How many tag team championships have we seen on this show tonight?


5? 6? yeah its ridiculous and we haven't even got trios championships yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Ospreay and those guys fuck off? they're not in AEW, they're just gonna disappear and be gone at some point, why the fuck should i invest in them?


This is where we disagree, Ospreay is a legit star


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Ospreay and those guys fuck off? they're not in AEW, they're just gonna disappear and be gone at some point, why the fuck should i invest in them?


You are so boring, shut up a bit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> 5? 6? yeah its ridiculous.



Every title except the one on a guy from the city they're in who's their biggest shot at a crossover star.


Explain it


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> 5? 6? yeah its ridiculous.


The Usos are coming out before the end of the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Who let Psycho Sid write that promo for Pac?
> 
> “We’re not gonna kill ya! We’re gonna murder ya!”
> 
> Thanks for the clarification…


Next week: Sid "Did somebody say scissor me??"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DRose1994 said:


> Okay, didn’t know Osperay sounds like that. Sounds fucking badass


Ospreay is lowkey a mic god these days. He's cocky as fuck because he knows he can back it up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Billy GOAT lost his RevPro title the other day after something like 1,000 days. Also lost the G1 final to Okada. So time for him to get back on track.


Probably just finishing up in those territories so he can come home


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Toni Storm will likely be next women’s champ. With Rosa out, she is the top face in the division, and she needs that win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is where we disagree, Ospreay is a legit star


And he's not in the company, if he was signed then fine but he's coming from an outside company to do one off matches, they mean nothing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Give it to Hayter.


Fuck yes, please.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

WOMEN IN THE FIRST HOUR?! Tony must be scared of HHH lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s not 9:30


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Baker makes me want to vomit, please don't win.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not in the death slot. Someone read the criticism lmao.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *STOP THIS INTERIM CHAMPIONSHIP BULLSHIT! IT'S A🦆 ING MESS!!!*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


My dream five way.... me being the fifth.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker is getting cheered by Cleveland despite repping the black and gold! EVERYONE LOVES THE DMD! 🤩


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Only Britt is allowed to wrestle outside of the piss break spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> You are so boring, shut up a bit


I'm boring?! Well i've been insulted before, but my god saying i'm boring?! you crossed a line......


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck yes, please.


She's sooo fine


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh NVM guess it's not the 6 man match yet, pain...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Ospreay and those guys fuck off? they're not in AEW, they're just gonna disappear and be gone at some point, why the fuck should i invest in them?


I'll take any chance I can get to watch a Will Ospreay match on live TV.

Kid is fucking awesome


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt Baker is getting cheered by Cleveland despite repping the black and gold! EVERYONE LOVES THE DMD! 🤩


Turn the volume up on your TV:

“Pittsburgh sucks! Pittsburgh sucks! Pittsburgh sucks!”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would've made sense to have this match be Britt vs Shida with some sort of clusterfuck finish, to build to the PPV and re-introduce the crowd to Shida


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit Buns Baker. At least she wears nice gear


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Punk vs Moxley next?

That's that then. Won't properly happen and the real match will be at All Out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Punk vs. Mox isn't even the main event? Lol wtf


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KiLynn has been waiting about two years for an All Elite graphic. They could and have signed worse.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This giant chick isn't too bad tbh


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Punk vs Moxley next?
> 
> That's that then. Won't properly happen and the real match will be at All Out.


Wait, why isn't it the main event ? Super confused


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The trio tag team is gonna main event tonight???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Punk vs. Mox isn't even the main event? Lol wtf


Unless its getting an hour? would they do that though?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This pale geek is on TV because she's tall? 

Ok, ok.... she's got some smoothness in the ring and some good offense. Maybe a better look, gear, and gimmick?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Punk vs. Mox isn't even the main event? Lol wtf


I think Tony sniffed too much coke


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DMD 🔥


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> She's sooo fine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt's hot ass is on my screen. I love it.

Mox vs Punk next? I'll take it, likely some b.s. ending. If the main event is the trio's match their ratings will sink.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adam Cole all snug in his bed watching his wife wrestle


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Unless its getting an hour? would they do that though?


We haven't even got the 3v3 match yet


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs Mox starting hour two strongly suggests an unsatisfying ending or else it'd close.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

redban said:


> Turn the volume up on your TV:
> 
> “Pittsburgh sucks! Pittsburgh sucks! Pittsburgh sucks!”


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MY QUEEN WINS!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The freaking Trios cluster match is the main event over their world title unification match?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Tony did say ''Our main event'' when he has that 3 vs 3 interview


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


Proud one at that for Hayter, she's sooooo hot


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, easy win for Britt. Was it necessary to give Kilynn another loss? They should have done Shida vs Britt and end in a no-contest


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW has this dumb habit of putting world title matches in the middle of the card


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

At least Brit finally gets the mic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> We haven't even got the 3v3 match yet


They could say the match went longer than expected and reschedule the trios match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, a lot of the fellas in this thread just got a massive boner lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Adam Cole all snug in his bed watching his wife wrestle


He has school tomorrow.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Maybe Punk Moxley goes an hour and they bump the trios match to Rampage? It's a bizarre decision otherwise. Even if you're doing an MJF finish or some other kind of non-finish surely you'd want that to close the show?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I forgot Shida existed.

Apparently the crowd did as well


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No real reaction for Shida because no one actually gives a fuck about these Japanese women.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida is a babe


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt's hot ass is on my screen. I love it.
> 
> Mox vs Punk next? I'll take it, likely some b.s. ending. If the main event is the trio's match their ratings will sink.


That means MJF probably isn't returning since it's not the main event, sadly means we will probably get trash man Paige


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ass vs Ass match please.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Why the fuck is Shida in this?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

No reaction for Shida, jeez


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Team DMD vs Alexa Bliss and Asuka 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Shida even around anymore? Crowd doesn't even give a shit anyway.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m so goddamn tired of Britt Baker trying to bury everyone around her. Goddamn. Learn to WORK or fuck off, you selfish cunt.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Well women only getting about 8 minutes is an improvement. Tolerable


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shida came out and absolutely no one cared lmfao.....OUCH


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Shida is so fucking hot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> Adam Cole all snug in his bed watching his wife wrestle


Yup, Lil' Bay Bay Bod Cole is snug as a bug in a rug in this bad boy of a bed:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> No reaction for Shida, jeez


Deserved. She is only around once a few months. She can just stay away. Keep the full timers.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Great episode so far


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Who's house? SWERVE'S house


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Give the straps to The Acclaimed you cowards!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This pale geek is on TV because she's tall?
> 
> Ok, ok.... she's got some smoothness in the ring and some good offense. Maybe a better look, gear, and gimmick?


Honestly, I seen a bit of potential there, that was an okay showing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I am Groot said:


> Great episode so far


lol no


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> No real reaction for Shida because no one actually gives a fuck about these Japanese women.


the fact that she hasn’t been on TV in months is the issue. We haven’t seen her since she lost to Serena Deed so many months ago


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shida done nothing all year, then just put into the womens title match just cause. Whats the point of this stupid ranking system again?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lmao wait what? Punk vs Mox isn’t the main event ,


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Give the straps to The Acclaimed you cowards!


No, Swerve in your glory is way better


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Keith Lee sucks on the mic. But nothing new.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Lmao wait what? Punk vs Mox isn’t the main event ,


What is if this isnt? 💀


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is so weird that Mox vs Punk isn't the main event. I feel like something is going to happen here.


MJF RETURN?


man, I would be excited lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> Lmao wait what? Punk vs Mox isn’t the main event ,


Unless Punk has some heat


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s fucking go!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!

THE MAIN EVENT IS THE 6 MAN?!?!

Trash company. Can do nothing right.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well there it is, match is getting an hour, they just said "We'll stay with the match as long as it takes". Why would they say that if theres still an hour of the show left?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Lmao wait what? Punk vs Mox isn’t the main event ,


No the main event is the dud of death triangle vs the other guys. Thankfully so i can tune out after this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Eastwood said:


> This is so weird that Mox vs Punk isn't the main event. I feel like something is going to happen here.
> 
> 
> MJF RETURN?
> ...


If MJF was returning it would be in the main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match placement basically writes "non finish" in giant bold letters.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!?!
> 
> THE MAIN EVEN IS THE 6 MAN?!?!
> 
> Trash company. Can do nothing right.


A jobber trios match to end the show right before the pay per view. Gotta love this backasswords stupid booking.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If MJF was returning it would be in the main event



I would think so, but, maybe a swerve.


I mean, It isn't gonna happen, but, I wanted to hold on to some hope here lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you want to maximize the views, putting this title match on at the top of the 2nd hour is smart


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

No better way to devalue your world belt than to put it in the middle of the show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I wish Hayter would choke me out


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

There’s this match, Ricky Starks appearance, and the trios main event 

still a chance this match gets 20-25 minutes


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Tony's logic: We can't end the show on a non finish, so we'll end the night with the 3 VS 3


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

CM PUUUUUUUUUUUNK Let's fucking goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

welp, my ovaries just exploded again.


#CMPunkInMyJunk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god Punk why haven't you burned those tights? They don't work for you man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch Punk get hurt again LOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> A jobber trios match to end the show right before the pay per view. Gotta love this backasswords stupid booking.


This literally makes no fucking sense. This is a match between two world champions. This should be headlining a PPV and it’s in a throwaway spot in a Dynamite wtf!?!?

Even if it’s a non-finish this is such an anti climax.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JR is extra annoying tonight. Can’t wait till Tony fires him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Tony's logic: We can't end the show on a non finish, so we'll end the night with the 3 VS 3


And the obligatory afterbirth.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wtf is this placement


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god Punk why haven't you burned those tights? They don't work for you man.


Eh, the tights are fine


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm saying this goes an hour and the trios match goes to Rampage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk gives no shit about his grey beard. Edge at least cleaned up some.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice again Cincy is Mox hometown not Cleveland 

but I think we underestimated the theme song 
🎶 Wild Thing 🎶 appeal to a Cleveland Crowd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who's house? SWERVE'S house





> MFW Big Pressure plays


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, why is this not the main event?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> I'm saying this goes an hour and the trios match goes to Rampage.


Oh shit? You think?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Irish Jet said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!?!
> 
> THE MAIN EVENT IS THE 6 MAN?!?!
> 
> Trash company. Can do nothing right.


What is the difference if you see it now or in 20 minutes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Toni Storm, you're finally in a match where someone gives a damn because you'll be in the ring with me!" 😂😂😂😂😂*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Watch Punk get hurt again LOL



I just thought he was gonna pull a hamstring or something hopping off the top rope.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> This literally makes no fucking sense. This is a match between two world champions. This should be headlining a PPV and it’s in a throwaway spot in a Dynamite wtf!?!?
> 
> Even if it’s a non-finish this is such an anti climax.


AEW: "A blind squirrel determines our match order."


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Even though Phil is a massive tool outside the ring, it's good having him back


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk gives no shit about his grey beard. Edge at least cleaned up some.


And he shouldn’t he earned it


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really want Moxley to win


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reminds of JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJEAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This isn’t the main event ? Haha


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Justin Roberts is unbearable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Make em bleed, Mox.... or is it the other way around?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mox is winning here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well there it is, match is getting an hour, they just said "We'll stay with the match as long as it takes". Why would they say that if theres still an hour of the show left?


Think they say that for every world title match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Boooos for Punk wow


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh shit? You think?


Punk is not going an hour just back from injury.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hilarious if Punk lies down lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Canonically, this is the first AEW World Title match since Punk vs Hangman.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Starting off hour 2? Fuckery is afoot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some boos for Punk.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Thank God Aubrey isn't the ref


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I can't believe this is in the middle of the show, obviously we aren't getting a proper ending but if we're not then what is the point why not just have it on the ppv as it's a huge match


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Justin Roberts is unbearable.



He always says Jon like Shawn lol drives me nuts.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Mox isn't bleeding yet? WTH


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Boooos for Punk wow


Good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what's the main event of ALL OUT? Why does AEW always wait a week until the ppv to promote it? LMFAO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Some boos for Punk.


It's Ohio bro? Lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They want the trios match to main event because they’re introducing a brand new title. They want to get the trios title over as important


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk wears the plain black kickpads for matches that don't mean much, he pulls out the fancy kickpads for big time matches. So thats probably why he's wearing the ugly tights with his no fucks given kickpads, he knows this match aint getting an ending.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> No real reaction for Shida because no one actually gives a fuck about these Japanese women.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Mox isn't bleeding yet? WTH


Amazed. He usually does it in one minute.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Mox is winning here.


Nawh, MJF goes over Punk.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR giving no fucks about Excalibur trying to build the match and cutting him right off LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk making Mox do a wrestling hold. Miracle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did someone just blast JR’s mic up?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF gonna burst through the ring just as the match is getting hot and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Imagine being pissed off about getting this match half an hour early.

Come on Punk and come on MJF!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

oh ffs here we go with another injury?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

This has been a wonderful show, but I am concerned about this match. It’s not going to have a conclusive ending. I hope they don’t mess it up.

edit - wow

i love a swerve


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh what


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf? Wtf? Wtf? WTF?! WTHF?!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF Punk jobbed out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk got squashed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wow


just wow


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ABSOLUTE FUCKING TRASH COMPANY


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol okay then that's surprising


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fucking fuck is that shit.

Fuck off. Fucking shite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

there has to be a proper explanation for this??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox in a ring for this long is a record.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

There has to be more than meets the eye here. Wow


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Brock vs Goldberg vibes.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Mox is winning here.


Props.

I did not see that coming, at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Punk has to be pissed and leaving the company, no way theres any other explanation for this ending.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is Punk quitting or something? Wtf?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What?????


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

wow. This was a really fucking bad decision.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Whoa holy fuck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fold it. Fold it now. This is their fingerpoke of doom.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS> CM PUNK LEAVING AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

What the hell


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is Punk quitting or something? Wtf?


Pretty sure Punk is leaving, no other explanation


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMFAOOOOO THE DOWNFALL OF CM PUNK BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a joke. On a side note, I think this was the first match Mox has ever had where he never left the ring.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice! I love Mox. Punk must still be hurt.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BURIED

(or Punk is still hurt)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I wanted to say Mox in a squash, but I am genuinely fucking surprised they had the balls to do it!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This company's going out of fucking business.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Punks gone. Gotta be.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I called it!!!!!

Moxley wins tonight in Ohio. Punk will win the rematch at All Out in Chicago. This protects both of them, giving them each a win over the other; and it sets up a rubber match down the road


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't even hate I'm genuinely fucking surprised and that's a fun feeling


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

don't tell me we are gonna get some shit like Mox vs Hangman instead.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Brock vs Goldberg vibes.


I got the same EXACT vibe! Felt very much like their Survivor Series 2016 match!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

He came back too early


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why would a foot injury cause him to not get his shoulder up lmao.

Khan is out of his depth and needs to be sectioned before he does any more damage to the business.

The plumber is awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox beat the shit out of Punk. Lol.

That's what you get for being a whiny cunt, Punk!!!


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Punk got squashed wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PUNK out of AEW. Well that sucks. So long CM PUNK.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> there has to be a proper explanation for this??


CM Punk has a legit injury and Mox run was so good that Tony wanted to make him the actual champ


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I literally haven't felt like this about a Pro Wrestling finish since Goldberg mauled Brock.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That is some of the dumbest shit I've seen in 25 years of watching pro wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That is one way to burn money and bury your biggest star.


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

MOX DIDN'T EVEN BLADE!!!


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

That was a fun squash Championship match


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love it.

and people complain about predictability in wrestling.

no one saw that

love it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox beat the shot out of Punk. Lol.
> 
> That's what you get for being a whiny cunt, Punk!!!


Backstage heat. He lost. He's done.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Maybe Punk was never fit to come back in the first place. They brought him back to get the "Interim" off Moxley's title and didn't want to have that kind of match in the PPV.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What the fuck.... how long was Punk's contract? 

It has been 1 year almost week to week so.... maybe he had a walkout clause?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> don't tell me we are gonna get some shit like Mox vs Hangman instead.


Cowboy Bloody Shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk's coming back as a heel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> I called it!!!!!
> 
> Moxley wins tonight in Ohio. Punk will win the rematch at All Out in Chicago. This protects both of them, giving them each a win over the other; and it sets up a rubber match down the road


Lmao what? He got dominated in 3 min. Rematch for WHAT?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol at y’all saying buried. Please stop.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> I called it!!!!!
> 
> Moxley wins tonight in Ohio. Punk will win the rematch at All Out in Chicago. This protects both of them, giving them each a win over the other; and it sets up a rubber match down the road


I mean it's hard to sell he's all healed up in 2 weeks, that'd would not protect Moxley at all


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Punk is off then?? Surely that match tells us that


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

what...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't even have a bad joke to make about this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


*The Cornette review will be the best part of this.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mox looking like a million bucks. Telling the story though that Punk will be back, and will find a way to steal the title from Mox. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> I called it!!!!!
> 
> Moxley wins tonight in Ohio. Punk will win the rematch at All Out in Chicago. This protects both of them, giving them each a win over the other; and it sets up a rubber match down the road


How does this protect anyone? Punk got buried


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well there goes a reason to watch ALL OUT. Thanks for saving us money Tony.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It also makes sense to do it here. Fans would have been pissed if they did that finish on a PPV knowing Punk couldn’t go


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

No MJF..... I could care less about how long the match was. TBH, it's a nice surprise.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

All of you saying Punk is leaving are such a fools lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MFW I learn that "CM" stands for Crippled Mid-carder










And no Excalibur, a basic bitch double underhook suplex ≠ Death Rider. :T


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox looked great though. No reason to watch All Out anymore. Thank you Tony.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mox looking like a million bucks. Telling the story though that Punk will be back, and will find a way to steal the title from Mox. Brilliant stuff.


Lol if you believe that you're delusional, that was a burial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> I love it.
> 
> and people complain about predictability in wrestling.
> 
> ...


Got to agree I wouldn't have put money on that happening at all. It's great to have a genuine surprise moment. Probably the most surprising outcome since Lesnar squashing Cena or Jinder becoming champion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mox won! Mox is now the actual AEW champion! 😀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk calls out Hangman last week just to lose like this LMFAOOOO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I know there was a massive honeymoon period because everyone wanted a national WWE alternative, but we can now acknowledge that this company is a mess, right? A mark is booking their TV


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol if you believe that you're delusional, that was a burial.


If you're burying someone you don't have the commentators give them 50 excuses about coming back too soon.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Punk got aborted. Thank God.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Mox looked great though. No reason to watch All Out anymore. Thank you Tony.


The guy is still hurt and will come back as a heel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

One of the worst booking decisions I have ever seen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> What the fuck.... how long was Punk's contract?
> 
> It has been 1 year almost week to week so.... maybe he had a walkout clause?


He’s signed for 3 years


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I find it pretty fucking amusing that we are so close to "All Out' and no fucking clue what the main event is. Typical AEW waiting until the last day to promote something good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I prefer this show in terms of how they book their Shield guys and Rolemodels tbh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now they can sell the idea that Punk dropped in a squash, because he is leaving the company. This is a fucking meta work.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol if you believe that you're delusional, that was a burial.


Punk will always be over. It isn't a burial.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

WTF! 

No MJF


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So whats the main event at All Out?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is up there with as embarrassing as his UFC debut lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It also makes sense to do it here. Fans would have been pissed if they did that finish on a PPV knowing Punk couldn’t go


This makes no sense lol. If he couldn't go at all out just say there's complications with his injury and remove the interim specification


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So either this is a work and leading to something, Punk is WAY worse than we thought physically and they did this to get rid of the interim stuff, or Punk is legit gone. 

The 2nd option feels the most likely.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> How does this protect anyone? Punk got buried


got buried like Brock did at Survivor series 2016? When Punk gets his win back, he’ll regain his credibility


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> CM Punk has a legit injury and Mox run was so good that Tony wanted to make him the actual champ



I thought he was over that??

Why come back, unless he got hurt again for real?

I am so confused right now lol I did like when someone here said the rematch would be Punk winning so they both get a win but if it isn't happening and he is really hurt, wow


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol if you believe that you're delusional, that was a burial.


You legit make things up in your head.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Only thing that makes sense is he's still injured and this was just to ditch the interm shit


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Now they can sell the idea that Punk dropped in a squash, because he is leaving the company. This is a fucking meta work.


God I hope


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whats the main event at All Out?


Less people watching.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Now we know why it wasn’t the main event or on a PPV


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Controversy creates cash


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible booking. Making this sort of match so close to All Out to have this outcome was so stupid. Shit's getting bad gradually.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I find it pretty fucking amusing that we are so close to "All Out' and no fucking clue what the main event is. Typical AEW waiting until the last day to promote something good.


True, but if he's unable to go I guess there's a little leeway


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk and MJF to be the new Outsiders after Punk 'leaves'.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Ricky Starks should challenge the champion, he's that guy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whats the main event at All Out?


Mox vs a Razor Blade


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Punk and MJF to be the new Outsiders after Punk 'leaves'.


I actually believe u actually believe this lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brodie and Black squashed Cody, Omega lost his first two singles matches. But somehow an injured Punk is buried lol. Just say y’all hate the company man.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian is fucking ACE on the mic. Let their match be a hardcore match. The violence has escalated way too much for this to not have a stipulation.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

AEW is dead...this is the last year!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Justin Roberts is unbearable.


He's okay, but God I'd love to see him relegated to Rampage while Tony Chimel announces for Dynamite and PPVs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprising that Punk lost, not surprising to see that Mox didn't put him over clean. Maybe he can do that for Danielson come November or next year.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

MJF & Punk will return together


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Love that shirt Starks is wearing. Nice color


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> So either this is a work and leading to something, Punk is WAY worse than we thought physically and they did this to get rid of the interim stuff, or Punk is legit gone.
> 
> The 2nd option feels the most likely.



If Punk was still months away, pull the trigger on MJF, have him beat Mox at All Out and you have MJF vs. Punk for the belt set up when he's ready. 




This is just lame shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Now they can sell the idea that Punk dropped in a squash, because he is leaving the company. This is a fucking meta work.


I don't think anybody besides folk who really dislike AEW think he's bolting. 

Most logical answer is he's probably still injured


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Punk and MJF to be the new Outsiders after Punk 'leaves'.


Wouldn't make sense. MJF and Hangman would make more sense as AEW originals


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> So either this is a work and leading to something, Punk is WAY worse than we thought physically and they did this to get rid of the interim stuff, or Punk is legit gone.
> 
> The 2nd option feels the most likely.


No it doesn't. 

If Punk was legitimately gone, there's no reason to include the injury angle.

Punk is injured.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Poor Ricky being thrown out there after the title switches hands. TK doing him wrong!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Starks with a promo. GOOD SHIT.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I actually believe u actually believe this lmao


I don't, I'm being flippant. I have no idea what they'll do, but I think Punk comes back as a heel.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Punk came back too soon, they need to make sure Kenny Omega is good to go so nothing happens to him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I thought he was over that??
> 
> Why come back, unless he got hurt again for real?
> 
> I am so confused right now lol I did like when someone here said the rematch would be Punk winning so they both get a win but if it isn't happening and he is really hurt, wow


Punk came back to get the interim title off Moxley and make him the actual champ. He’s still hurt, and if they did this match at All Out fans would have been pissed. You can’t have Punk squashed in his hometown and it’s be false advertising since Punk isn’t healthy enough to wrestle


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Starks is fucking awesome, give him a big win


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> This makes no sense lol. If he couldn't go at all out just say there's complications with his injury and remove the interim specification


If he's able to do a 2 minute match and put the current champion over why wouldn't you do it?


Dr. Middy said:


> So either this is a work and leading to something, Punk is WAY worse than we thought physically and they did this to get rid of the interim stuff, or Punk is legit gone.
> 
> The 2nd option feels the most likely.


If he was gone why wouldn't they have it be clean? They lock up, Moxley gets him in the Death Rider, one and done. Instead they give him an excuse in the injury - with commentary selling the shit out of it - and it takes two finishers to take him out.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> It also makes sense to do it here. Fans would have been pissed if they did that finish on a PPV knowing Punk couldn’t go


Khan shouldn't have booked the match if he wasn't ready to go. Marks need to be in the audience and behind the computer screen, not owning wrestling companies and booking the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad you can't transfer Stark's IT factor to Daniel Garcia because then he'd truly be something else.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If Punk came back too soon, they need to make sure Kenny Omega is good to go so nothing happens to him.


he wasn’t really hurt tonight: it was Kayfabe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This has to be a record for promos in AEW. I expected more meaningless matches. Excellent segment by Ricky.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Maybe he can do that for Danielson come November or next year.


“That doesn’t work for me, brother.”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> If Punk was legitimately gone, there's no reason to include the injury angle.
> 
> Punk is injured.


Punk lost like a jabronie though. He's showing his age and is fragile. Just let him go. He's turning into the UFC version of himself now in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This has to be a record for promos in AEW. I expected more meaningless matches.*


These promos are better than most of their matches. Plus these promos help the talent.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so match on tv and then a re match at the ppv, not bad for a company that said it doesn't do rematches


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Well there it is, match is getting an hour, they just said "We'll stay with the match as long as it takes". Why would they say that if theres still an hour of the show left?


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF vs Ricky Starks is the future of AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox speaking next. Oh, the intrigue.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

So where the fuck is MJF? If Punk never comes back is MJF going to retire with him?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricky giving off Attitude Era Rocky vibes with that attire. Slowly but surely getting more invested in him after being mum on him throughout his toy belt reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky Starks is a money promo. Now imagine this promo but for a title. 🤑🤑🤑


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he's able to do a 2 minute match and put the current champion over why wouldn't you do it?
> 
> If he was gone why wouldn't they have it be clean? They lock up, Moxley gets him in the Death Rider, one and done. Instead they give him an excuse in the injury - with commentary selling the shit out of it - and it takes two finishers to take him out.


Plus they had medical personnel literally carry him backstage


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like Punk came back too soon. Not that they had another choice with this one. Didn't Punk want to relinquish it in the first place when he got injured?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> MJF vs Ricky Starks is the future of AEW


The promo battle alone would be fucking epic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well I am out for the night and honestly after the hype for this week and that match and the card turning out to be complete crap, might be time to give this company a break, what a terrible show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hobbs vs Starks and Christian vs JB are two matches that will really give All Out some flavour. Very personal rivalries.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562608252570873857


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Punk was still months away, pull the trigger on MJF, have him beat Mox at All Out and you have MJF vs. Punk for the belt set up when he's ready.
> 
> This is just lame shit


I'm not sure what the plan is, I'm still confused myself as to what it could be. This is just what I'm thinking. 



PavelGaborik said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> If Punk was legitimately gone, there's no reason to include the injury angle.
> 
> Punk is injured.


I mean I said in what you quoted that I think it's most likely he's still very much hurt.



Nothing Finer said:


> If he's able to do a 2 minute match and put the current champion over why wouldn't you do it?
> 
> If he was gone why wouldn't they have it be clean? They lock up, Moxley gets him in the Death Rider, one and done. Instead they give him an excuse in the injury - with commentary selling the shit out of it - and it takes two finishers to take him out.


I don't really know, but maybe they wanted him to at least take a good amount of offense to get beaten so he doesn't look as bad in defeat? Not sure honestly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol if you believe that you're delusional, that was a burial.


That was amazing. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he's able to do a 2 minute match and put the current champion over why wouldn't you do it?
> 
> If he was gone why wouldn't they have it be clean? They lock up, Moxley gets him in the Death Rider, one and done. Instead they give him an excuse in the injury - with commentary selling the shit out of it - and it takes two finishers to take him out.


I have zero idea if he's hurt or leaving the company but imagine thinking a CM Punk leaving AEW would agree to job clean. Yeah, right.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

@The Legit Lioness you think it would've been a better finish if Punk got hit with a wrench?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> he wasn’t really hurt tonight: it was Kayfabe


That helps actually because there is even more interest for if they end up fighting again!


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Ok I don't think Punk is leaving cos they're obviously playing up the whole injury stuff 

But they booked themselves into the corner with this BS interim shit, AEW need to stop trying to be the UFC, if I wanted to watch the UFC I'd watch the UFC.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Too bad you can't transfer Stark's IT factor to Daniel Garcia because then he'd truly be something else.


How about they just give all the air time to Ricky instead of that bland geek Garcia.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Props.
> 
> I did not see that coming, at all.


I really wanted to call a squash, because if you ARE trying to sell the idea that Punk dared to leave the company…you’d want him being squashed to make fans really believe you have nothing for him going forward.

This is a really well thought out work that covers a lot of wrestling tropes.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

It's a very weird (and unconvincing) way to treat your top title a week out from your largest PPV of the year.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk broke his foot in June no way he was 100% but making him come back to get squashed was stupid. This is why the Interim shit doesn't work. Injured champions should vacate the title and have a new champ be crowned.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox is the first two-time AEW World Champion for real now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Who fights Mox at All Out?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"My time is now"

John Cena to AEW confirmed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk lost like a jabronie though. He's showing his age and is fragile. Just let him go. He's turning into the UFC version of himself now in AEW.


He lost because he tweaked his broken foot. 

These types of injuries happen to elite fighters in MMA, if it can happen to them, its certainly believable the same can happen to Punk.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Moxley is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol! Punk didn’t even grab the right foot. He hit Mox with his right but grabbed his left.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox beat Punk without bleeding. That is a record too!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> All of you saying Punk is leaving are such a fools lmao


If he's not leaving Tony is a fucking idiot for booking that then. Why would you squash your biggest star on a throwaway episode of free tv if he wasn't leaving and saying "Fuck you" to the company?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wardlow vs some fucking nobody


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Mox is the first two-time AEW World Champion for real now.


Oh joy, time to suffer through more of his wrestle crap with bleeding every other week


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing promo by Mox. Nobody deserved being the first two-time champ than him. Especially since his first run was impacted by the pandemic. Good shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha Wardlow in a throwaway match on the Friday show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mox is THE GUY of AEW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> He lost because he tweaked his broken foot.
> 
> These types of injuries happen to elite fighters in MMA, if it can happen to them, its certainly believable the same can happen to Punk.


Lol no, they put this match on in the middle of the fucking show, with like 2 more matches after to come, this was clearly planned to be a squash. Punk is leaving the company.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This trios match is gonna go 30 plus?


There's gotta be an angle here. I'm thinking they're gonna tease Omega vs. Ospreay.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hulk hogan vibes
”I am professional wrestling”

I was never much of an Ambrose / Mox fan, but I am loving this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he's able to do a 2 minute match and put the current champion over why wouldn't you do it?
> 
> If he was gone why wouldn't they have it be clean? They lock up, Moxley gets him in the Death Rider, one and done. Instead they give him an excuse in the injury - with commentary selling the shit out of it - and it takes two finishers to take him out.


Because if he can only do 2 minutes just fucking save it and don't piss off your audience. Now I don't mind it because it was surprising. But they're going to piss off more people than they make go "oh man they made Mox look strong"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ortiz and Toucan So-ho?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Starks vs Hobbs looking like MotN at All Out so far


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

People hate on the Elite, but that's when AEW was at it's best when Kenny and them where running the show...These old WWE guys dont got it no more


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All Out looking pretty awful except for a couple matches. No World Main Event announced is pretty fucking insane. AEW relying on habit buying won't last much longer.

The announcement by Justin Roberts of Omega is fucking cringe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck. I do no want Danielson near that POS Hager. Last thing he needs is another concussion


I do hope Mox gets all cocky with his BITW schtick and then Danielson kicks his head in and makes him bleed, naturally. lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All Out looks great BUT needs a main event. Last year's was Kenny vs Christian and did AEW's biggest buyrate yet, but the undercard was loaded and you had the rumoured debuts, etc.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Punk looked like a bitch and AEW looks ridiculous with that crap


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't really know, but maybe they wanted him to at least take a good amount of offense to get beaten so he doesn't look as bad in defeat? Not sure honestly.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. They wouldn't be protecting him like that if he was leaving.



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I have zero idea if he's hurt or leaving the company but imagine thinking a CM Punk leaving AEW would agree to job clean. Yeah, right.


If he's agreed to do the match at all, why not? What does he have to lose? Not like he's going to want to look strong for a move to WWE, is it?


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

So who is Mox is going to wrestle at All Out?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine how pissed you'd be if you paid for a ticket and came out of your way just to see that title match, and thats what you got....I'd be walking out right now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is Bryan still in the BCC or not?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Billy G.O.A.T. TIME!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who fights Mox at All Out?


I wanna say MJF but he needs to win the title at Grand Slam.

Hangman is in the trios tourney with Dark Order most likely.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ospreay always has sick attire.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Getting a guy heated up to challenge Moxley in only 2 weeks is going to be difficult


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Too bad Noseman cant get THE GUY of WWE right and learn that there is a forbidden door to use so THE GUY of AEW Jon Moxley can go one on one with THE GUY of WWE Seth Rollins at Survivor Series or something cool like that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562610894470651905


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Forget how the match went down, forget who won.

Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...

It defies explanation.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is this match going 30 mins or is something else ending the show?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah not sure about All Out. Last year had Punk returning but this year seems like the main thing will be the trios title tournament? I might not buy it tbh.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

3 midcarders vs 3 New Japan guys in a match that is going to go 30. Just lovely


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no, they put this match on in the middle of the fucking show, with like 2 more matches after to come, this was clearly planned to be a squash. Punk is leaving the company.


Or, or...his foot is still fucked and he was just written off Television for the forseeable future and you're getting worked. 

If he's leaving the company, you don't lay down the injury angle and have the announcers questioning "Did Punk try to force himself back too soon?" 

You have him get slaughtered, no injuries, no fuckery, just straight out massacred. 

It would literally make zero sense to play out the injury angle if he's leaving the company, zero.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me Mox-Ospreay at ALL OUT if Punk can't go.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny and Ospreay facing off to end the show! 🙌🏾


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Getting a guy heated up to challenge Moxley in only 2 weeks is going to be difficult


The thing is that will be in only one week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I need Will Ospreay and friends to win so we FINALLY get that Kenny Omega showdown next week. *


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy crap!

Don Callis is here on commentary; so that likely means that they'll actually tease a Kenny Omega vs Will Ospreay mini-match up to close the show here, and set up for next week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hell No said:


> So who is Mox is going to wrestle at All Out?



i swear, if they say hangman, fucking hell, I will punch my tv.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ospreay could always challenge Mox after the main but only if the UE lose here since you can't announce that while Will is still in the tournament.

Honestly, I have no idea who challenges Mox at this moment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> If he's not leaving Tony is a fucking idiot for booking that then. Why would you squash your biggest star on a throwaway episode of free tv if he wasn't leaving and saying "Fuck you" to the company?


Because it sells the idea that he IS leaving the company.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Give me Mox-Ospreay at ALL OUT if Punk can't go.


That would be too good.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Forget how the match went down, forget who won.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...
> 
> It defies explanation.


Yeah, if they started it at 9:55 everyone would know what was happening.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Forget how the match went down, forget who won.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...
> 
> It defies explanation.


I guess the hope is this 6 man can let the show finish on a high note lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny and Ospreay facing off to end the show! 🙌🏾


TK owes us that at least.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Probably going to be Mox vs Page based on the rankings they chose to publish today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> All Out looks great BUT needs a main event.


I predict this year's ALL OUT will be their lowest purchased show. The way i see it, if Rookie Khan gives little shit to promote a big main event this close to the day of the ppv, why should i as a fan give a shit as well? And i don't by the way, but i'm just pointing out how this is a huge mistake. You never do shit like this if you want to get a huge buzz going into a big ppv. You give fans a huge main event to buy. This isn't a 9.99 show. Rookie Khan will learn sometime i guess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Death Triangle have the same entrance as Toxic Attraction


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox vs Miro who says no?


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Eastwood said:


> I thought he was over that??
> 
> Why come back, unless he got hurt again for real?
> 
> I am so confused right now lol I did like when someone here said the rematch would be Punk winning so they both get a win but if it isn't happening and he is really hurt, wow


I don’t see Punk healing in two weeks, assuming it’s legit. If it’s a work and/or if Punk does beat Mox while not 100%, it buries Mox.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Give me Ospreay/Omega at Arthur Ashe so I can mark out for like 30 minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Or, or...his foot is still fucked and he was just written off Television for the forseeable future and you're getting worked.
> 
> If he's leaving the company, you don't lay down the injury angle and have the announcers questioning "Did Punk try to force himself back too soon?"
> 
> ...


Lol him selling the injury is just a way to explain the squash, and not be so obvious he just got squashed cause he's leaving. I'll be shocked if its not reported Punk has left AEW tomorrow.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Alex does this shit every time he’s out there and I still laugh my ass off


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562610829803274240


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone notice Penta quietly dropped the Penta Oscuro name?

This is going to be crazy with the time given to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Because it sells the idea that he IS leaving the company.


No it doesn't lol. The only people who think he's leaving is folk wishing it failed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> TK owes us that at least.


Which means we won’t get it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Probably going to be Mox vs Page based on the rankings they chose to publish today.


With absolutely no build whatsoever. Even better.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

izhack111 said:


> Mox vs Miro who says no?


Miro is feuding with Malakai I think


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Forget how the match went down, forget who won.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...
> 
> It defies explanation.


They are obviously trying to highlight their new toy - trios. But you are right, mox/punk should have been last.

it better deliver


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Forget how the match went down, forget who won.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...
> 
> It defies explanation.


they’re trying to put over the trios title as a big deal, having this match main event the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur is a geek.This Only dream match in his dreams.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Because it sells the idea that he IS leaving the company.


Lol it doesn’t sell that at all. It sells that he “re-injured” his foot and got his ass beat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Anyone notice Penta quietly dropped the Penta Oscuro name?
> 
> This is going to be crazy with the time given to it.


They highlighted it last week


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tremendous gymnastics display.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, gymnastics.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is like watching 6 Ricochet's.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If Punk was leaving Punk would just leave.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was beautiful


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BILLY GOAT DOING BILLY GOAT SHIT!


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

All Out with almost hot-shot matches.

No main event build for the world title.
No build for tag team titles.
No build for the TNT or the TBS titles.
Women's champ relinquishes the match in a makeshift 3min promo stating nothing about why she can't compete.
Trios tournament cup has Elite winning all over it.
FTR and Wardlow wasted in random matches (at least we get MHMG).
No sign of Darby or Hangman( who might get hotshot to the world title match).

Only matches with any build are Starks/Hobbs and Christian/JB.

Sigh...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> This is like watching 6 Ricochet's.



Hey man, Ospreay and the Lucha Bros are awesome.

Pac reminds me of a roided garden gnome.

I don't care about the others.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol him selling the injury is just a way to explain the squash, and not be so obvious he just got squashed cause he's leaving. I'll be shocked if its not reported Punk has left AEW tomorrow.


There's no reason to explain it if he's leaving, he got fucking mauled by a younger, better wrestler. 

We'll see, but I highly, highly, highly doubt it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

One Shed said:


>


HHH married the bosses’ daughter and is now running the show. Once Vince retired, that “the Game” moniker brought on a whole new meaning.

Legend earned it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They have to bring Ospreay to AEW full time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Will Ospreay and Rey Fenix just gave us a pay-per-view sequence on free television. *


Araragi said:


> @The Legit Lioness you think it would've been a better finish if Punk got hit with a wrench?


*NO WRENCH FOR YOU!!! 😡







*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have to bring Ospreay to AEW full time


For damn sure, man is awesome and his fucking coat is


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Adam Cole for 3rd straight Dynamite


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I hate some of you guys for now getting me salvating at the thought of a Will Ospreay/Jon Moxley Main Event for the title.

Plz happen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FabioLight said:


> All Out with almost hot-shot matches.
> 
> No main event build for the world title.
> No build for tag team titles.
> ...


Facts. Yet, he's still considered booker of the year which is fucking laughable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562614598460911623


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Punk is still hurt, keep the interim belt on Moxley until he's not hurt, don't have his ass get squashed like a complete bitch in seconds on free tv in the middle of the card. So if he's still hurt and they did this because of that its beyond dumb.

The only way this makes sense is if Punk is leaving the company and said "Look just have this match next week i'll drop the belt and i'll get squashed i don't fucking care"


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> No Adam Cole for 3rd straight Dynamite



I am upset sitting here in my bay bay jammies


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just do a bunch of spots, don't sell shit, do it for 30 minutes, then go home. Incredibly boring. Incredibly meaningless.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie should become AEW womens champion and Britt Baker should become TBS champion! And then have them become the first ever AEW womens tag team champions so they both are carrying two belts!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

You could have Moxley decide who his opponent will be, and Mox picks Kingston.

Kingston wins, he has his Mick Foley moment and can be an huge babyface champion for the New York shows. For live crowd reaction in NY, I think that would be great


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If you like Ospreay, watch his G1 final with Okada from last week. It's my runaway singles MOTY. He's only just flown over from the UK where he had another marathon match. He's a freak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is amazing!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562614598460911623*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, now you mofos got me thinking about Ospreay vs Mox now! 😅


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley did look great tonight. He looked more of a star in those 3 minutes than in a while to be honest.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

None of it makes any sense — going back to the Punk match. If he’s leaving, he would probably just leave without doing business. If he was injured, then it wouldn’t make any sense to bring him back for a 3 week program to drop the title to Moxley in a squash match (nor does it sound like something punk would just agree to). Lastly, he won the title like 2 months ago.. if TK was going to just have him lose the title anyway like this, then why the fuck would you create the interim title to begin with.

none of it makes sense, and I hate to be this guy, because I’m never this guy, but shit like that makes you stop watching a show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter better be in Fight Forever so I can push her as a champion btw


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> No Adam Cole for 3rd straight Dynamite


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's no reason to explain it if he's leaving, he got fucking mauled by a younger,* better wrestler.*
> 
> We'll see, but I highly, highly, highly doubt it.












Plummer Moxley thats bleeds within 30 seconds of every match and throws terrible punches.....


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

So Punk got his bitch ass beat halfway through the show? Tony come on. Let him get beat down to close out the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> You could have Moxley decide who his opponent will be, and Mox picks Kingston.


Dont let him choose. He'll bring that Dominoes Pizza guy again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, now you mofos got me thinking about Ospreay vs Mox now! 😅



as you should, that would be amazing as fuck.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

BILLY GOAT!!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Just do a bunch of spots, don't sell shit, do it for 30 minutes, then go home. Incredibly boring. Incredibly meaningless.


See you next week and the week after that and the week after that


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I watch Osperay all over the world, and I legit have no idea how he works so much yet still does the shit he does in his matches. Dude is physically a stud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I am upset sitting here in my bay bay jammies


He likely is doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno if JR is going into business for himself or if AEW is actually trying to sign Ospreay


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> You could have Moxley decide who his opponent will be, and Mox picks Kingston.
> 
> Kingston wins, he has his Mick Foley moment and can be an huge babyface champion for the New York shows. For live crowd reaction in NY, I think that would be great


kingston is feuding with Sammy in midcard. Not the right time

next week, Punk will cut some promo. They’ll announce the rematch between Punk and Moxley at All Out. Punk will redeem himself in front of his hometown fans


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Will Osprey looks like Logan Paul 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I watch Osperay all over the world, and I legit have no idea how he works so much yet still does the shit he does in his matches. Dude is physically a stud.


Maybe he has learned how to stretch himself out like RVD does.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> None of it makes any sense — going back to the Punk match. If he’s leaving, he would probably just leave without doing business. If he was injured, then it wouldn’t make any sense to bring him back for a 3 week program to drop the title to Moxley in a squash match (nor does it sound like something punk would just agree to). Lastly, he won the title like 2 months ago.. if TK was going to just have him lose the title anyway like this, then why the fuck would you create the interim title to begin with.
> 
> none of it makes sense, and I hate to be this guy, because I’m never this guy, but shit like that makes you stop watching a show.


Punk wouldn't just leave as the current world champion ffs, you find it unbelievable he'd agree to drop the belt in a squash then leave? I don't, i think Punk has enough respect to pass the belt over before just up and leaving.

When he left WWE he was in the doghouse, he wasn't holding a belt so it was easy for him to just go home. Here he's the world champion, and he's been treated pretty nicely, he aint just gonna go home as their world champion leaving them holding thier dicks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whatever NJPW is paying Ospreay, Tony needs to double it and sign this guy. He's amazing to watch.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF and Punk will return at All Out as an evil society lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fans were actually chanting "Logan" at Osprey! SEE?! He totally does look like Logan Paul! 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

While I loved the surprise of Punk losing, it certainly didn't maximize the potentual ratings for the night. It does add an air of "anything can happen" which has been sorely missing from almost all major AEW matches. And that's a good thing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whatever NJPW is paying Ospreay, Tony needs to double it and sign this guy. He's amazing to watch.


thta would be contract tampering


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Ospreay already happened this year in Illinois and ruled except a messy ref count at the end.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> With absolutely no build whatsoever. Even better.


Great. Yet ANOTHER babyface vs babyface ppv main event. This is like the 4th or 5th this year?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Punk wouldn't just leave as the current world champion ffs, you find it unbelievable he'd agree to drop the belt in a squash then leave? I don't, i think Punk has enough respect to pass the belt over before just up and leaving.


If Punk was indignant and upset and wanted out, I firmly believe he wouldn’t come in to do a match — much less one like the one we saw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If Punk is still hurt, keep the interim belt on Moxley until he's not hurt, don't have his ass get squashed like a complete bitch in seconds on free tv in the middle of the card. So if he's still hurt and they did this because of that its beyond dumb.
> 
> The only way this makes sense is if Punk is leaving the company and said "Look just have this match next week i'll drop the belt and i'll get squashed i don't fucking care"


Just take the interim stipulation off the title, that's how the UFC does it. If the champion can't return then eventually the interim title becomes just the title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Spoiler: info on tonights jobber



Phillip Jack Brooks (born October 26, 1978), better known by the ring name CM Punk, is an American professional wrestler, sports commentator, actor, and retired mixed martial artist.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> None of it makes any sense — going back to the Punk match. If he’s leaving, he would probably just leave without doing business. If he was injured, then it wouldn’t make any sense to bring him back for a 3 week program to drop the title to Moxley in a squash match (nor does it sound like something punk would just agree to). Lastly, he won the title like 2 months ago.. if TK was going to just have him lose the title anyway like this, then why the fuck would you create the interim title to begin with.
> 
> none of it makes sense, and I hate to be this guy, because I’m never this guy, but shit like that makes you stop watching a show.


If I had to guess...they thought it would heal by All Out, he had a setback, and they wanted to get the title off him so they could have a real champ. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if you count how many thigh slaps were in the main event, what number you'd get? I'm willing to bet more than 50


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is there 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ospreay manages to be a great athlete combined with acrobat gymnast type moves.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> If Punk was indignant and upset and wanted out, I firmly believe he wouldn’t come in to do a match — much less one like the one we saw.


If this isn't Punk leaving then everyone involved is fucking idiots, plain and simple. Theres literally no other reason for what just happened than he's leaving the company. This HAS to be Punk leaving and them being forced to do what they did, otherwise they're all fucking morons.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_hound said:


> thta would be contract tampering


It's pro wrestling and he's an independent contractor. Sign him now, Tony!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Araxen said:


> Maybe he has learned how to stretch himself out like RVD does.


Compared to a few years ago he's toned down the high flying immensely, and does a lot more striking and grappling than he has. His heel gimmick basically allowed him to meld his style, and it's benefitted him more and turned him into a better overall wrestler too.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Why on earth would you book this to main event over Punk vs Mox??? A heatless 6 man tournament match... booker of the year folks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if you count how many thigh slaps were in the main event, what number you'd get? I'm willing to bet more than 50


so thats what it means when the iwc says "this match slaps"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This would probably be the greatest match between two douchebags we've ever seen.
















*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DZ Crew said:


> Why on earth would you book this to main event over Punk vs Mox??? A heatless 6 man tournament match... booker of the year folks.


at least 3 people have already asked this question . They’re introducing a new Trios title. They want to try to get the title over by having this match main event


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Orange Cassidy is there 😂


AEW mascot has to be there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr. Middy said:


> Compared to a few years ago he's toned down the high flying immensely, and does a lot more striking and grappling than he has. His heel gimmick basically allowed him to meld his style, and it's benefitted him more and turned him into a better overall wrestler too.


Yeah, I remember him saying in an interview years ago that he was constantly in pain and was considering changing his style for longevity. He's certainly found it and it's for the better!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Plummer Moxley thats bleeds within 30 seconds of every match and throws terrible punches.....


Mox puts on grind fests, whether you like them or not, Punk gasses out after ten minutes.

Mox also looks like he could literally snap Punk in half in a real fight, and as fair as your critcism of Mox's fake punches are, they still look better than CM Punk's real strikes :


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think if Tony could do it over again, he would have had Mox/Punk take place earlier, and save Mox/Jericho for All Out. Danielson could have done something else


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Why on earth would you book this to main event over Punk vs Mox??? A heatless 6 man tournament match... booker of the year folks.


Heatless? Turn the volume up.

As for your question, the big world title match starting at 9:55pm would be strange and remove any shock value it had.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> If Punk is still hurt, keep the interim belt on Moxley until he's not hurt, don't have his ass get squashed like a complete bitch in seconds on free tv in the middle of the card. So if he's still hurt and they did this because of that its beyond dumb.
> 
> The only way this makes sense is if Punk is leaving the company and said "*Look just have this match next week i'll drop the belt and i'll get squashed i don't fucking care"*


Precisely why they did it. It makes it believable that Punk is actually leaving.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> at least 3 people have already asked this question . They’re introducing a new Trios title. They want to try to get the title over by having this match main event


Lol want to get those stupid trios belts over, so push your world title unification match to the middle of the show...yeah smart move there.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd be hot for shit and y’all always be like this sucks, this won’t work, everyone is dumb lol. Like please stfu and enjoy the show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol, this is a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ospreay just did a flash kick like fucking Guile..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox puts on grind fests, whether you like them or not, Punk gasses out after ten minutes.
> 
> Mox also looks like he could literally snap Punk in half in a real fight, and as fair as your critcism of Mox's fake punches are, they still look better than CM Punk's real strikes :


Oh seriously? bringing up Punk in UFC? Yeah he sucks as a real fighter, but he's a damn great pro wrestler and a better one than Moxley.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit what a sequence


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

redban said:


> at least 3 people have already asked this question . They’re introducing a new Trios title. They want to try to get the title over by having this match main event


Even if you have a new 25th title to show off it should not main event over your world title. It devalues your top title. And it's not even for this new championship.. it's a damn tournament match. Bad booking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And to think I once thought that Ospreay would just be another version of Ricochet. That idea died a long time ago. He is just so f'n excellent. Absolutely amazing worker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ospreay is winning tonight with the One-Winged Angel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What choreography!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Precisely why they did it. It makes it believable that Punk is actually leaving.


And why would they want people to think he's leaving? on tv they've never even hinted he's upset with the company or wanting to leave.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is so great


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Maybe even a V-Trigger.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to rewind some of the stuff Ospreay does it’s insane


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> And why would they want people to think he's leaving? on tv they've never even hinted he's upset with the company or wanting to leave.


They know the AEW audience listens and follows the rumor mill.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562618026679496705


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ospreay and PAC doing England proud. Two elite performers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the greatest six man tag in the company's history.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Avalanche brainbuster!!!! 🤯


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a sick brain buster off top rope


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> Even if you have a new 25th title to show off it should not main event over your world title. It devalues your top title. And it's not even for this new championship.. it's a damn tournament match. Bad booking.


Omega and Danielson literally opened a show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> They know the AEW audience listens and follows the rumor mill.


So bitch your top star out, make him and your company look like a complete joke, just to run with some internet rumors so he can do some return at some point for a big surprise? lol wow that sounds beyond dumb.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Watching this main event further shows why AEW is a minor league brand. They feature three guys who haven't been around storyline in ages who only a few know and the lucha guys and Pac are also not main event caliber. Excalibur having an orgasm over this gymnastic match is hilarious. Them having no main event for all out is also fucking hilarious. 😆 😆


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a shame Jay White hasn't had an extended run in AEW yet. He's everything you'd hope Adam Cole would be.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh seriously? bringing up Punk in UFC? Yeah he sucks as a real fighter, but he's a damn great pro wrestler and a better one than Moxley.


Nawh. Punk is a good in ring talent, but he's not top of the class in that regard. His main strength is undeniably his charisma and mic skills. 

I just thought it was hilarious that you quoted the obese old man regarding Mox's look, and then criticized his striking, when Punk has some of the ugliest striking I've ever witnessed. 

It's completely and totally believable that Mox could beat the shit out of Punk in a fight, especially an injured version.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the greatest six man tag in the company's history.*


Your Mr316 gimmick is too much on the nose. Even he wasn't this overdone


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

People who still think Ospreay is basically the same wrestler as the dude who wrestled that Ricochet match, hasn't watched a match of his in the last 4-5 years. He's a complete performer in all aspects.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> And to think I once thought that Ospreay would just be another version of Ricochet. That idea died a long time ago. He is just so f'n excellent. Absolutely amazing worker.


Yeah, he's surpassed Ricochet in terms of charisma, ring work, and mic ability. I did write him off as another flippy guy when I first saw him. He proved all his doubters wrong for sure.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's a shame Jay White hasn't had an extended run in AEW yet. He's everything you'd hope Adam Cole would be.


He is basically what would happen if Cole got hooked up to an air compressor for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is entertaining as fuck, I don't a shit what any neckbeard says.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't give a shit for many people here hating on "flippy shit", this is so much fun


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan needs to do whatever he has to do (BUDGET CUTS) to get Will Ospreay in AEW full time. *


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Watching this main event further shows why AEW is a minor league brand. They feature three guys who haven't been around storyline in ages who only a few know and the lucha guys and Pac are also not main event caliber. Excalibur having an orgasm over this gymnastic match is hilarious. Them having no main event for all out is also fucking hilarious. 😆 😆


Sad but true.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ospreay is a freak


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

* * * * *


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So Cosplay Hardy's and video game move Omega to steal spotlight. 

Notice Taz said Will reminds him of doing video game moves 😆


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Omega and Danielson literally opened a show.


Still better than being lost in shuffle in the middle of the night.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm scared someone is going to die


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PPV worthy match and dudes complaining


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh. Punk is a good in ring talent, but he's not top of the class in that regard. His main strength is undeniably his charisma and mic skills.
> 
> I just thought it was hilarious that you quoted the obese old man regarding Mox's look, and then criticized his striking, when Punk has some of the ugliest striking I've ever witnessed.
> 
> It's completely and totally believable that Mox could beat the shit out of Punk in a fight, especially an injured version.


Obese old man? Cornette's not obese these days, he lost weight and is pretty good shape nowadays....

Really? its obvious that average sized balding Moxley would beat the shit out of Punk in a real fight? Why cause Punk can't fight professionally? Betting Moxley can't fight professionally either and would get defeated just as bad as Punk did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Your Mr316 gimmick is too much on the nose. Even he wasn't this overdone


*I mean it though.*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> Still better than being lost in shuffle in the middle of the night.


Contradicts his point about the title needing to main event. Just another baseless complaint.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kip is back!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha glad they stood there for a good 30 seconds with their arms up while Pac got his balance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kip returns and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Loooool Kip Sabian is the big return.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol who on planet earth gives a single fuck about Kip Sabian? why is he getting some big return in the main event? dude was a jobber and undercard guy his entire AEW run.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha all that for freaking KIP.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m sorry - who is Kip Sabian???????


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What in the motherfuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kip finally did something. NOW FUCK OFF, YOU WANKER!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kip Sabian. Going for the UK demo tonight lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This match suffered because of the title match, but man I hope Will leaves NJPW and comes to the US man is great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kip Sabian!!!! lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well…


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Helluva match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was an awesome 3D variant.

I guess AEW went from dead to back in like 15 minutes


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Without a doubt the weirdest, most nonsensical, bizarre episode of Dynamite ever.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ref not even trying to be a ref.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Kip Sabian.... i forget he was even a thing. Sigh... what an overbooked mess of a main event. Par for the course I guess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KENNYYYYYYYY


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What’s the story with the box head?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This match!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Phenomenal match. More Will Ospreay is awesome.

Ospreay-Omega


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

KENNY!!!!!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Awful match. Complete disregard of any wrestling and psychology just stupid spot fests


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The energy in that arena right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This show is a complete and utter fucking mess, from the booking, to the million titles, to the afterbirths, to the heel and face turns, just everything.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

All Out looks like trash.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This is so cool!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a show that should've ended as a fast break dunk that ended as a missed lay up. 

Genuinely enjoyed the title match outcome off of sheer unpredictability.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm scared someone is going to die


it's not the first time someone has laid in the ring while others do wrestling moves near him.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fun show as usual. Love AEW. See y’all next week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GODDAMN WHAT A FINISH TO THIS SHOW!!!! Fucking chills!!!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

9/10 tonight


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

called it. Cosplay and video game geek came out


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was a MOTY contender for sure


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Are we finally going to get Omega vs. Ospreay again? Last time they wrestled was in PWG years back


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Three goofs just pointing fingers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Very good episode. Some intrigue for next week regarding what they do with Moxley’s opponent for All Out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a mind blowing main event. Amazing show as always. Can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best part of tonight, Tony saved me 50 bucks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AEW is being consistent in the coming back too soon meme. Both Danielson and Punk lost "due" to returning too quickly.

Nice episode. Too bad AEW can't get Ospreay as a regular talent. Dude is otherworldly talented.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't complain about this episode. Got a shocking result and an insane main event


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> GODDAMN WHAT A FINISH TO THIS SHOW!!!! Fucking chills!!!


Lol acting like The Rock just came out to confront Stone Cold....Broken down Omega and his play buddies confronting Ospreay and two virtually unknowns


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As expected, United Empire vs Death Triangle was an incredible main event 👏 👏 

KENNY OMEGA vs WILL OSPREAY having a mini-match up next week in their trios tag contest confirmed!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol acting like The Rock just came out to confront Stone Cold....Broken down Omega and his play buddies confronting Ospreay and two virtually unknows


Listen to the crowd.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> called it. Cosplay and video game geek came out


Dude would be worth more money if he didn’t make himself look so unfuckable. Needs to take notes from Roman and Okada on presentation.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Don Butt-Head is back 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> AEW is being consistent in the coming back too soon meme. Both Danielson and Punk lost "due" to returning too quickly.
> 
> Nice episode. Too bad AEW can't get Ospreay as a regular talent. Dude is otherworldly talented.



I think this might be leading up to an Ospreay signing, they really need to do that, he is fucking amazing. Would be a waste to just let him 'visit'. The other two can go away, though.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Contradicts his point about the title needing to main event. Just another baseless complaint.


Wasn't a good decision either, but better to start the show off hot vs burn your audience watching at home half way through the show.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Nevermind! Now I see why we didn’t end with Punk vs Mox! We ended with AEW’s REAL STAR!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was an absolute top grade match. People crying about spots, well six man tags are more interesting with a breakneck pace. If you're going to do that style and do it to the level those six just did, then it's impressive. You had your slowdown match earlier in the night with Dax and Lethal. This was part of the buffet and I loved it. Seeing Kenny and Will face off at the end was the chefs kiss. I hope they save a singles match between them until Kenny is 100% though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol acting like The Rock just came out to confront Stone Cold....Broken down Omega and his play buddies confronting Ospreay and two virtually unknowns


The Woke coming out to confront Stone Cuck is old and washed up 😂


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> That was a MOTY contender for sure


Okada/Ospreay or FTR/Briscoes are gonna win that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Obese old man? Cornette's not obese these days, he lost weight and is pretty good shape nowadays....
> 
> Really? its obvious that average sized balding Moxley would beat the shit out of Punk in a real fight? Why cause Punk can't fight professionally? Betting Moxley can't fight professionally either and would get defeated just as bad as Punk did.


The last time I seen Cornette, he was fat as shit and nearly completely bald.

If Mox is "average sized" then Punk is small, because Mox has a solid 15-20 lbs on Pencil Neck Punk.

Punks "skill set" in MMA was embarrassing by Joe standards, dude had no fucking clue how to even throw a proper punch. It was beyond cringe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Listen to the crowd.


Yeah they're all giant marks and the same people that go to every AEW show, they eat up all this indi NJPW stuff, they mark out for Orange Cassidy, they mark out for Danhausen.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> it's not the first time someone has laid in the ring while others do wrestling moves near him.


What?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Nevermind! Now I see why we didn’t end with Punk vs Mox! We ended with AEW’s REAL STAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FrankenTodd said:


> Nevermind! Now I see why we didn’t end with Punk vs Mox! We ended with AEW’s REAL STAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely felt like 1997 on a Monday night when Omega’s music hit.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Did they…just quietly book Omega/Ospreay for free tv next week? Also why do i feel that Don is gonna betray Kenny


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Little Jimmy approves.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they're all giant marks and the same people that go to every AEW show, they eat up all this indi NJPW stuff, they mark out for Orange Cassidy, they mark out for Danhausen.


They would literally give Kenny a standing ovation if he took a literal shit in the middle of the ring and walked out. Glad the crowd liked it, but let's see how much the ratings dipped after that disastrous title match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good Bunny said:


> Okada/Ospreay or FTR/Briscoes are gonna win that


Tbh I preferred this over the former.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they're all giant marks and the same people that go to every AEW show, they eat up all this indi NJPW stuff, they mark out for Orange Cassidy, they mark out for Danhausen.


And what are you crying about? Let people enjoy what they like. Your life must be sad, to be here 2 damn hours crying in a internet forum at every damn minute.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> The last time I seen Cornette, he was fat as shit and nearly completely bald.
> 
> If Mox is "average sized" then Punk is small, because Mox has a solid 15-20 lbs on Pencil Neck Punk.
> 
> Punks "skill set" in MMA was embarrassing by Joe standards, dude had no fucking clue how to even throw a proper punch. It was beyond cringe


Not obese or bald.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seeing the show end with seven non-WWE linked guys (Kip being the seventh and I hope he takes his second chance) made me smile. That gives it the alternative feel.

Edit: Actually make that 10, I didn't count the Elite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DZ Crew said:


> They would literally give Kenny a standing ovation if he took a literal shit in the middle of the ring and walked out. Glad the crowd liked it, but let's see how much the ratings dipped after that disastrous title match.


Exactly, AEW fans going nuts isn't an actual indication that something is amazing or epic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> They would literally give Kenny a standing ovation if he took a literal shit in the middle of the ring and walked out. Glad the crowd liked it, but let's see how much the ratings dipped after that disastrous title match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Seeing the show end with seven non-WWE linked guys (Kip being the seventh and I hope he takes his second chance) made me smile. That gives it the alternative feel.
> 
> Edit: Actually make that 10, I didn't count the Elite.


I literally told my brother the same the moment I saw Kip getting some shine.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> And what are you crying about? Let people enjoy what they like. Your life must be sad, to be here 2 damn hours crying in a internet forum at every damn minute.


Yeah cause someone disapproving of or criticizing terrible shit on a pro wrestling show means their life has to be really sad...cause otherwise i'd be sucking everything's dick and shitting rainbows if my life was amazing right? has to be my life is miserable, can't be just that theres been terrible shit on the show i'm not a fan of.

I shit on bad shit in WWE, when they do good shit i praise it, when AEW does good shit which is getting few and far between i praise it, but tonight was fucking garbage.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Not obese or bald.


He's certainly lost weight, but he also doesn't look like a guy who should be criticizing anybody for their appearance, dude is most definitely hiding a keg under that baggy shirt. 

He's also rocking a heavy combover, dude has no hairline left to speak of, it's gotten even worse since Iast seen it.

He needs to let this shit go :










Fucking yikes


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, when it comes to a combination of kayfabe accomplishments + quality of work; Jon Moxley and Will Ospreay are the top 2 MVPs of 2022 atm.

Both men are having a GREAT year so far, and they just happened to have a huge highlight respectively in tonight's Dynamite episode too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Seeing the show end with seven non-WWE linked guys (Kip being the seventh and I hope he takes his second chance) made me smile. That gives it the alternative feel.
> 
> Edit: Actually make that 10, I didn't count the Elite.


yeah. I'm rooting for Kip. I didn't like him before but I do think he's got talent


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol acting like The Rock just came out to confront Stone Cold....Broken down Omega and his play buddies confronting Ospreay and two virtually unknowns


The fucking audacity of somebody being genuinely excited by Pro Wrestling, posting about it on a Pro Wrestling forum.

I too, get sickened at the sight of it.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Maybe they have a great payoff planned. But if you had told me at the beginning of the week that the light's out match between Stratton and Choo would be better than Moxley vs Punk... there is no way in hell I would have believed you!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah cause someone disapproving of or criticizing terrible shit on a pro wrestling show means their life has to be really sad...cause otherwise i'd be sucking everything's dick and shitting rainbows if my life was amazing right? has to be my life is miserable, can't be just that theres been terrible shit on the show i'm not a fan of.
> 
> I shit on bad shit in WWE, when they do good shit i praise it, when AEW does good shit which is getting few and far between i praise it, but tonight was fucking garbage.


Nope, you were criticizing other fans for liking that type of matches and calling them giant marks. What defines what is good or bad, is it you?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kip has worked hard to reinvent himself with no exposure from the company until now. New look, new demeanour and a much better physique. I hope it translates well on-screen and I'm glad TK is giving one of his originals a second chance. He's persisted with less promising and motivated talents. Bringing him back in the main event amidst two of England's best ever wrestlers was an interesting choice. Kip could learn a LOT from Ospreay and should tour Japan with him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Kip has worked hard to reinvent himself with no exposure from the company until now. New look, new demeanour and a much better physique. I hope it translates well on-screen and I'm glad TK is giving one of his originals a second chance. He's persisted with less promising and motivated talents. Bringing him back in the main event amidst two of England's best ever wrestlers was an interesting choice. Kip could learn a LOT from Ospreay and should tour Japan with him.
> 
> View attachment 131354


I liked Kip even back when he was struggling. Dude is a good worker in-ring, but he seemed to be trying too hard as an on-screen character.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

To all my AEW peeps


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> The fucking audacity of somebody being genuinely excited by Pro Wrestling on a Pro Wrestling forum.
> 
> I too, get sickened at the sight of it.


By all means be exited for whatever, but i just didn't think that ending warranted all caps and exclamation points as if Eddie Guerrero returned from the grave to confront Roman Reigns for the belt. Especially after the shit show Tony Khan put on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> By all means be exited for whatever, but i just didn't think that ending warranted all caps and exclamation points as if Eddie Guerrero returned from the grave to confront Roman Reigns for the belt. Especially after the shit show Tony Khan put on.


And you don’t get it. That’s fine. But fuck you for trying to tell me what I find awesome.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Another ridiculous show. Even when the drama and turmoil, it's virtually impossible to put on a bad show with this talent. That main event... My word. Ospreay is just incredible. 

AEW Galaxy deserves a big Ospreay-Pac singles match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley is the right guy to be champion. He’s the fighting champ, all around tough guy. I don’t see anyone in the company that can get the crowd as juiced as Mox does when holding the belt. 

TK is going to let Moxley be his SCSA, and that’s what is best for business.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> View attachment 131345


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> By all means be exited for whatever, but i just didn't think that ending warranted all caps and exclamation points as if Eddie Guerrero returned from the grave to confront Roman Reigns for the belt. Especially after the shit show Tony Khan put on.


Negativity after that show? Seriously just don't watch. Get something else to do on Wednesdays. So annoying to see that after a show like this.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley is the right guy to be champion. He’s the fighting champ, all around tough guy. I don’t see anyone in the company that can get the crowd as juiced as Mox does when holding the belt.
> 
> TK is going to let Moxley be his SCSA, and that’s what is best for business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


>


The Ospreay/Omega stand down felt like the biggest moment on the entire show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nope, you were criticizing other fans for liking that type of matches and calling them giant marks. What defines what is good or bad, is it you?


When someone is saying "Look they're all going nuts which means its great" i think its fair to say its the same people who only like that kind of stuff and they don't represent everyone watching. Cause i was saying what ended there was nothing everyone watching will be going nuts over, the AEW stans in the crowd are but they go nuts for everything indy/njpw related shit.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Also, Osprey is better than Omega. Omega was making goofy faces and doing jazz hands. And I don't understand exactly what he was going for when he came out at the end of the show.

Trying to tell Osprey, "I don't take you seriously" maybe?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> When someone is saying "Look they're all going nuts which means its great" i think its fair to say its the same people who only like that kind of stuff and they don't represent everyone watching.












Now shut the fuck up…


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

At least the united empire won.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> View attachment 131359
> 
> 
> Now shut the fuck up…


Good case for more promos.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Another great thing about tonight’s episode;

I believe tonight had the least amount of womens segments time wise in the history of Dynamite. Rosa had quick interview, and Brit an ultra quick match, and that was it. Thank you Tony!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox has been booked like a monster since returning from rehab. It's hard to predict who dethrones him at this juncture. Throwing some names out there:

Heel Punk

MJF (only if he's signed a new contract)

Danielson after some BCC strife

Darby Allin to do the first underdog/Rey style world title reign

A properly pushed Malakai Black

I don't think it'll be Omega because he beat Mox twice in a row during their previous feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> By all means be exited for whatever, but i just didn't think that ending warranted all caps and exclamation points as if Eddie Guerrero returned from the grave to confront Roman Reigns for the belt. Especially after the shit show Tony Khan put on.


If you didn't enjoy the episode, I would probably just bow out and accept its not for you. I loved the Main Event, absolutely loved it. That is the type of shit I tune in for.

I've attempted to watch the WWE numerous times over the last few years to see if its changed, every time I cannot sit through more than an hour before I hate myself.

I accept that the current WWE product is something I cannot stand to watch, so I don't.

You've come across as a bitter, miserable individual in this thread.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One more time for you motherfuckers. I see Alpha and Omega. Where AEW started STILL drawing the best.

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE NEEDLE MOVER!?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Another great thing about tonight’s episode;
> 
> I believe tonight had the least amount of womens segments time wise in the history of Dynamite. Rosa had quick interview, and Brit an ultra quick match, and that was it. Thank you Tony!


Seriously, how bad did your ex hurt you?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Seriously, how bad did your ex hurt you?


You don’t actually enjoy the women’s matches either lmao


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I still can't believe how quietly we're getting Omega and Ospreay for free. Of course The Bucks and Aussie Open are there but still.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Mox has been booked like a monster since returning from rehab. It's hard to predict who dethrones him at this juncture. Throwing some names out there:
> 
> Heel Punk
> 
> ...


I'm all for a Mox feud with Black, after Malakai picks up a couple big wins.

If MJF genuinely doesn't want to re-sign, Malakai would be a great choice.

Heel Punk would also make sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You don’t actually enjoy the women’s matches either lmao


I do not call for them to be removed from the product like he does 80 times a day. I want them to have better characters/stories and not just put on as an obligatory afterthought.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I still can't believe how quietly we're getting Omega and Ospreay for free. Of course The Bucks and Aussie Open are there but still.


You didn’t realize they were in the same bracket from jumpstreet?


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Imagine flying into town or paying extra to sit in the front row because you think you are about to watch a classic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I do not call for them to be removed from the product like he does 80 times a day. I want them to have better characters/stories and not just put on as an obligatory afterthought.


Well, they need to deliver when they get time. Britt Baker going out of her way to try and bury everyone around her doesn’t help the division any either.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> View attachment 131360
> 
> 
> One more time for you motherfuckers. I see Alpha and Omega. Where AEW started STILL drawing the best.
> ...


You best watch yourself with those exclamation marks, I hear they're very upsetting for some people.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> When someone is saying "Look they're all going nuts which means its great" i think its fair to say its the same people who only like that kind of stuff and they don't represent everyone watching. Cause i was saying what ended there was nothing everyone watching will be going nuts over, the AEW stans in the crowd are but they go nuts for everything indy/njpw related shit.


You realize how idiotic you sound trying to downplay a crowd going apeshit over a great moment? You can't downplay it. The crowd in that building is a big part of the show. The performers are playing to that particular crowd. When they are roaring in approval, it means something.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they're all giant marks and the same people that go to every AEW show, they eat up all this indi NJPW stuff, they mark out for Orange Cassidy, they mark out for Danhausen.


They’re called fans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Well, they need to deliver when they get time. Britt Baker going out of her way to try and bury everyone around her doesn’t help the division any either.


True. I just wanted Shida to have some type of character or story during her reign and unlike me watching her YouTube videos, it just never came.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Mox has been booked like a monster since returning from rehab. It's hard to predict who dethrones him at this juncture. Throwing some names out there:
> 
> Heel Punk
> 
> ...


I’d give it to Eddie Kingston.

Kingston would make a great transition champ to then get it on to a young guy. And it’d be a great full story arc with his best friend Mox, that he wasn’t able to win the first time but finally got the job done. Crowd popping for Kingston getting the title would be epic, as well as any angles/promos they did in New York


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> You didn’t realize they were in the same bracket from jumpstreet?


I knew just didn't think it would be this early. Just thought they saved it for another occasion. But maybe this is just the appetizer and the main course is on a ppv or even Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Awesome, AWESOME show!

1. Great opening segment with Daniel Garcia. AEW has done a masterful job building up Yuta and Garcia. I hope they become the BCC’s tag team.

2. Harwood vs Lethal was very good, but…MCMG!!! Finally!!! 

3. Shida on the PPV? Yes!!!

4. That main event was definitely a MOTY contender, or at least in AEW.

I’m not sure what to make of the Mox-Punk match. We’ll see, I guess. But I’m happy Mox won!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> Imagine flying into town or paying extra to sit in the front row because you think you are about to watch a classic.


Uh, dude?

They still got to watch a classic.

It ended up being the main event of Dynamite in the United Empire vs Death Triangle.

Hell, even Dax Harwood vs Jay Lethal turned out to be a pretty good TV gem that'll inevitably be overlooked due to the obvious 2 huge highlights that happened in the 2nd hour.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobiyama said:


> Imagine flying into town or paying extra to sit in the front row because you think you are about to watch a classic.


ok but imagine for a second, you don't know wrestling is fake and that championship matches always go 40 minutes. Sometimes a HW title fight will end in seconds IRL


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Come on. Dax Hardwood vs Jay Lethal is supposed to make them happy if they are a big CM Punk fan that flies across the country to watch him? That's absolutely absurd. Look, nothing is guaranteed in wrestling. But that same buyer may think twice before they pull their wallet out next time.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562624399894671361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562627004163555330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562623687819689985


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

While I enjoyed this week's episode overall, the show left me with an aftertaste of disappointment for only the 2nd or 3rd time all year. 

Excellent highs, terrible lows.

- Obnoxious speed reading of future matches is ridiculous. It's stupid and easily the least optimal way to promote matches that I've ever seen on a wrestling show. It's so bad it's not worth breaking down.

- No response from Hangman after the shot fired at him last week? Geez, that's weak writing. I'm speechless. 

- The world title unification match was promoted horribly. Putting aside the complete lack of promos or video recaps at all (when they already made an excellent package on YouTube with original promo content never-before-seen on their TV show), they just threw the match out there mid-show all of a sudden with no time to give the viewer a sense of anticipation for what's about to happen. This is objectively the least optimal way to do it and will cost them viewers in the long run because it erodes trust that AEW can deliver in the big moments, and that means eventually AEW is at risk of having a WCW Starrcade Sting/Hogan moment at a big PPV that turns a lot of fans away one day. 

In this case, the viewer was just sitting there with the shallow feeling of "oh, hey, what? Huh? Oh cool this is really happening now?" instead of giving the moment even 30 seconds for you to feel that "omg I can't believe this is about to happen I'm so looking forward to this!!" right before you hear their music. Listen to CM Punk's pop. One of their biggest matches of all-time had absolutely no pre-match buzz. None. Do they not know that a dopamine rush is mostly about the anticipation and not the payoff? Legit. I can't be bothered breaking this down further, they should know better by now. It's disheartening for fans who want the product to be the best it can be.

- They still devalue the idea of holding a title. In a Trios Title tournament, they sell the match with a visual of Pac holding a single's title opposite 3 guys holding titles from somewhere else that aren't explained. What is everybody the champion of? And then they describe Ospreay as the best pure wrestler in the world bar none, when earlier they were saying the same thing about Danielson, and then Kenny comes out at the end. There's like 10 "best wrestlers in the world" without a title and 10 "best wrestlers in the world" with a title... with 30 more titles making appearances each month. It's just dumb, which is a shame because the strengths of AEW are super strong. 

- Kip Sabian spent over a year in a box and they wasted the big reveal with Excalibur going "...oh _that's_ Kip" while looking at the back of his head. This is only a small thing, but it tells the viewer Excalibur knew it was scripted to happen before anyone could see it properly on the TV screen. I guess it's only Kip Sabian, so his long-term payoff didn't need to convince anyone that he's important.

Positives: Second half of the Ospreay match, Ricky's promo, the father vs son match, the Thunder Rosa promo, Dax/Jay match, Baker looking the best she's looked in months, and Jericho's segment made Garcia look like a bigger star and IMO was very effective at shaping perception of Garcia as a believable future main eventer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Araxen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562624399894671361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562627004163555330
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562623687819689985


See, this is where shooting works, because it is two guys who clearly have been laying ground work for this stuff on social media for years. Everything they’re saying about each other has very likely been discussed with each other.

If not, fuck both of them, but again, I don’t believe it as we’ve seen this boiling on Twitter for a long while now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm more of a fan of Mox than Punk at this stage of their career cause Mox is in his prime and you need an ass kicker as Champ. Plus since the botch against Page, I cannot help but see Punk as this broken down old man. Because of that I would have had no issues with a proper squash. But this was clearly an angle with Punk hurting his foot, etc... He'll turn heel and that's we are gonna get. Still Mox being Champ is a good decision.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am still confused on how MCMG ended up being Jay Lethals tag team partners. Aren't they faces? I get the connection from TNA but like.. that was totally random. lol Plus I would think that Lethal would want a big man as his partner to combat Wardlow. This makes me wonder if FTR wanted to face MCMG and this is their way of getting an eventual FTR vs. MCMG tag team match.

Overall enjoyed Dynamite.

A lot of talk has already happened about the Punk vs. Moxley match but I feel like the positive spin is that now at least Moxley's interim reign wont be marked as "kept the title of AEW World Champ warm for CM Punk". Punk appears to be legit hurt still and I think that he will be back in AEW. Maybe in time for Full Gear for them to do Mox vs. Punk again.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am disappointed. Easily the worst Dynamite episode AEW has ever produced.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

……. I am not sure what I expected with Mox v Punk

but that wasn‘t it 

well, if the goal was to make me watch next week to see what happens, it was a success

ps> main event was great / dax v lethal was great too


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> View attachment 131360
> 
> 
> One more time for you motherfuckers. I see Alpha and Omega. Where AEW started STILL drawing the best.
> ...


AEW must do Omega vs Bryan again with one of them holding the belt maybe with Bryan as champ and Omega as the challenger.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hell No said:


> AEW must do Omega vs Bryan again with one of them holding the belt maybe with Bryan as champ and Omega as the challenger.


I have been saying the same thing for a long time. Remember what Bryan’s first words to Omega were: we will one day fight for the title, but I understand I have to earn that title.

He did NOT say Bryan would be challenging Omega for the title. It was clearly implied. But that wasn’t what he said. Just that they would one day wrestle for the title. His words will come back to haunt him when HE is the champion, and it is Omega that is the challenger.

And Bryan is putting Omega over…


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

So, I thought the show tonight as a whole was excellent, but fuck me, I’d be lying if I said the Mox/Punk match took the wind out of my sails. Not really sure what to think at this point.

So much good happened tonight, but that really sticks out.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I enjoyed the show, but Mox vs Punk was shocking. Like "WTF did I just watch?" was my initial reaction. But like someone else said above, it's sure going to make me tune in next week.

I did enjoy Dax vs Lethal and the main event trios match, which was amazing. Also enjoyed that they finally let Kip reappear.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> I have been saying the same thing for a long time. Remember what Bryan’s first words to Omega were: we will one day fight for the title, but I understand I have to earn that title.
> 
> He did NOT say Bryan would be challenging Omega for the title. It was clearly implied. But that wasn’t what he said. Just that they would one day wrestle for the title. His words will come back to haunt him when HE is the champion, and it is Omega that is the challenger.
> 
> And Bryan is putting Omega over…


I hope you're right. Look I like The Elite trio but hopefully he doesn't stick in this trios for long. We need main event Omega!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

50 pages tonight. TK definitely knows how to get people talking


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562610894470651905


it wasn’t the kicking foot - it was the twist on the leg which steadied him for the kick

thought that was quite obvious



Boldgerg said:


> Forget how the match went down, forget who won.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for what possible reason that match went on in the middle of the show whilst some trios match is the "main event"? Moxley, Punk, unifying the biggest title in the company, goes on at the top of the hour...
> 
> It defies explanation.


cause if you‘re gonna go 3 min - you can‘t put it at the end unless its a ppv. People will know something is up


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 131363


this shot - when they had it - should tell you all about it

heel punk is coming

got jobbed out, fans chanting Mox, he’s broken


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

All I'm going to say is punk should have won. Then cut a promo saying guys I'm still hurt. So I'm going to be a part time champion. Boom instant heel turn.

We don't need the scenic route every time


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this shot - when they had it - should tell you all about it
> 
> heel punk is coming
> 
> got jobbed out, fans chanting Mox, he’s broken


Yep. He is walking away a broken, beat man as the fans “HIS FANS” have “turned their back on him”. It’s really, really good. I’m along for the ride…

Just when he comes back, can he not be a lazy promo and relying on 4th wall breaking BS..?


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Punk is either not fully fit and they didn't want to potentially stink the place up in the main event of a PPV or there's a huge angle coming. But the Punk vs. Moxley is not main eventing All Out and I would be shocked if that's the direction they go.


Well...... was going to be one or the other. 

I hope this is path for Punk heel turn.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Couldn't be happier, hopefully that was Punks punishment for his actions against Page. Effy put a stronger display on vs Moxley lol 😆


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Disappointing show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tonight was historic. Mox didn't bleed. I would have lost money if there were a betting line on it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> - No response from Hangman after the shot fired at him last week? Geez, that's weak writing. I'm speechless.


It wouldn't fit Hangers character to see a need to go out of his way to immediately respond to Punk.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Kenny v Ospreay will be incredible when it happens. Can see Don Callis turning on Kenny and aligning with Will.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> All I'm going to say is punk should have won. Then cut a promo saying guys I'm still hurt. So I'm going to be a part time champion. Boom instant heel turn.
> 
> We don't need the scenic route every time


Although I don't mind the idea of Punk faking it cause he was afraid to face Mox or was hoping for the match to end or be post-poned. 

With all the talk about Punk going into business for himself with the promo trashing Page and this, I think it's as good a time as any for a heel turn. It seems to be working as people were booing his ass last night. Then it ends in controversy which is what you want cause the eyes have not been on the AEW product lately. 

All he has to do now is maybe do something bad at All Out.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Fun opening segment, and we get Jericho vs Danielson.
So Rosa is out with a injury and we get again a useless interim champion.
The assboys won. I don;t get that manager guy. He sucked in NXT and is even worse in AEW.
Baker won againt a jobber. Boring, atleast we saw Jamie Hayter,
Punk vs Moxley. Moxley won within 3 minutes. It sure was a bit weird.
I don't care for the Trios titles/tournament, so I skipped most of the match. Does Fenix ever win a match?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

WTF was that? I really wanted to have something positive to say tonight.


#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mox looking like a million bucks. Telling the story though that Punk will be back, and will find a way to steal the title from Mox. Brilliant stuff.


WHo cares what Punk does from this point forward after that showing? Heel or not....this was a bad move imo.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

It is gonna be hard to pin Mox if Punk can't, we saw Effy last much longer vs him. Build Omega up with a match at All Out that should be a draw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm shocked Moxley squashed CM Punk to become the undisputed World Champion. All that hype only for it to end in 3 minutes or so. Punk selling his injury does protect it from being a full squash but this was still shocking. Wonder if this is punishment for Punk or if he's still injured so this was the best way to get the actual Title off him. Either way, this was a disappointing Title reign for him. The other thing that was shocking here was that Moxley didn't bleed! 

Speaking of dropping a Title, wtf was that with Thunder Rosa? Now we gonna have another Interim Champion but for the Women's. Might as well have Jadeberg win that Title too. Or Britt Baker win it back. I'm fine with that. Speaking of her, her match vs KiLynn King was okay but it was mainly nice to see Hikaru Shida again post match. Why is Billy Gunn still wrestling? Wait, I asked the same thing about Matt Hardy a few weeks ago. I loved the Jericho/Garcia/Danielson promo though. All wrestlers brought up great points in their respective parts of the promo. I still dont care much for a Trios Title. Sorry. Too many Titles on this show. Too many Interim Champions to keep up with throughout its history too. Overall, this week's Dynamite was a decent show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Last week's show was better but this was still really good.

Starks and Christian promos were really good.

Punk injury angle leading to a short match.. clearly it's a work. Now the reason why is either it leads to something for AO.. or Punk really wasn't ready for AO and didn't want to phone it in in Chicago PPV mainevent so they did this to write him off.

Ospreay is just absolutely mind-blowing. Loved the mainevent. Can't wait to see Elite vs Ospreay and AO.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562619592450916353


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well I definitely want to tune in next week to see where this is going!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was an OK show. Moxley squashing Punk was shocking. Either he's still injured and it will be a long-term thing (likelier) or this was a burial for backstage behavior and he may be on the way out. I had hoped to see MJF back but I wonder who will challenge Mox now.

This trios shit sucks, no matter how "good" the matches are.

Keith Lee and Strickland vs. the Acclaimed should be good. They better actually put some effort into the build the last week.

Amazing how much the Christian vs. Jungle Boy feud has cooled off, but that's what happens with bad booking and presentation.

Meanwhile, in the women's division, the unexpected injury to Thunder Rosa finally gives them a chance to right the ship and do the Baker vs. Hayter feud. At the very least, Shida will be a reliable interim champion. What will likely happen is that Toni Storm wins and we're right back to the snoozefest we're all accustomed to, awaiting the inevitable rematch that nobody wants to see because of muh long-term planning.

OK, but the build to All Out has really been lackluster compared to previous shows. This company is floundering.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I saw the news on Rosa trend on my phone before I even watched Dynamite and the first thing that came to mind was HBK losing his smile. Maybe Rosa has lost her smile?

I couldn't be happier to hear that Rosa relinquished the title, although seeing Toni beat her proper would have been a better option.

The interim title stuff needs to stop, it makes the title look weak, the interim champion look weak and it forces a story line that might not work at any given moment when the actual champion returns from injury. If you're going to be out injured more than a few weeks, strip the title and have them chase again when they get back.

Why the hell is Shida in a title match in 2022 when they have actual talent on the roster now? A 3 way with Toni, Jamie and Britt would have been ideal. Either Toni overcomes the odds against the two others winning the title or Jamie sticks it to Britt and wins the title. Either way, the 4 way match at All Out is more exciting and interesting than having to see Rosa in a match.

The Punk/Mox match was a dumpster fire in the story telling department, but in the department of getting a weathered and overrated CM Punk off tv(hopefully for good), it was the right move. No 45 minute blood bath, just straight and to the point. The match was not good though.

Forget all this 6 man tag stuff, I'd like to see Kenny Omega's replacement, Will Ospreay retire him and give him a proper ass beating. Hopefully that'll get booked sooner or later for a 1 on 1.


Not a good episode whatsoever. Everything was wagering on the Punk/Mox match. What happens next?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> wow. This was a really fucking bad decision.


This
Absolute tripe


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> What?


google Alex Reynolds


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is probably the most underwhelmed I have been about a Dynamite episode.

Really good:

Main event match. Ospreay is a star.
Kip Sabian's return. I don't care what anyone says, the dude is fun. He committed to a bit for a year straight just to try and stand out. More wrestlers should be willing to take chances and reinvent themselves.
Adding MCMG to All Out. I am a unapologetic MCMG mark. Though, I wish they would have debuted in Detroit

OK:

Lethal vs Dax - overall the match was good
Britt vs King - Sign and push Kilynn King, please
Ricky Starks promo - This hits all the right notes, but it came right after the World title match, so the crowd didn't get into it until the end
Bryan/Garcia/Jericho promo - it did the job. Garcia does a good job with facial selling, but by the end of the promo, I wanted him to tell both of them to fuck off and let him be his own person.

Bad:

The World title match. I can not emphasize enough how much I hated this. If they wanted to do this at the PPV, then fine, but having this match at the 9 pm slot of Dynamite 1.5 weeks before the PPV and ending it with a injury squash is just bad. The idea that they are going to try to do a rematch at All Out makes it worst. That was a decisive finish. Punk has no claim to another match. Hangman has more of a claim, but he is probably being added to the Trios. I also don't want to see a Title vs Career match just to try and justify the rematch.
Thunder Rosa's injury promo. Compare how they announced this to how Punk announced his injury. TK doesn't care about the women and it shows.
Adding into the Rosa stuff, they announced the women in the All Out match during a bottom line graphic in the middle of a match. Da fuq?
No Wardlow


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562660204692393985
This is exactly how I feel. AEW haters can’t take this away.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mox destroyed Punk and made him look like... well you get it.

Proper champion restored. Punk will get his revenge story. And his revenge will be on the fans.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TheDraw said:


> WTF was that? I really wanted to have something positive to say tonight.
> 
> 
> WHo cares what Punk does from this point forward after that showing? Heel or not....this was a bad move imo.


He was hurt so he's somewhat protected in defeat, but also shows how desperate he was to get back in the spotlight. He rushed his return and got his ass kicked for it. Now whether he waits until he's 100% and does whatever it takes to win the title back, or even comes back early again but with a more nerfarious game plan to steal the title, it's great storytelling and character development for Punk. He's a spotlight hog and now that he's tasted it again he'll stop at nothing to get it back. It also put Moxley over like a million bucks here, as well as his title reign.

Had this been a PPV main event, that would've been a mistake. It should've been the main event of Dynamite, sure, and that was the only mistake. Having it on Dynamite though was the perfect choice since they weren't going to do a full match yet. They can still get a strong selling match at a PPV down the line, whenever that is.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

I've only just realised CM Punk got 'buried' on Vince McMahons birthday.

You have to find humour in that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d give that Dynamite an 8/10.

-Standard opening segment. Danielson/Jericho/Garcia were fine. Little too WWE for my taste and predictable. 

- Lethal/Dax- good old school match helped a ton by the crowd heat. MCMG were a great surprise at the end. 

Rosa/Baker/King- I’m just happy Tony finally cut the TV time of the women. Felt like they were barely on the show which is a vast improvement. 

Punk/Moxley- it was a decisive squash. Told an easy to follow story. Crowd super hot. Just hope they don’t do a rematch at All Out. 

Aussie Open/Ospreay match- flat out one of the best matches in the history of Dynamite. Went thru 3 commercial breaks and never lost the crowd.

Wardlow was on Rampage, so he did wrestle in his hometown. But it’d have been nice to get him on the main show and defend his TNT belt. Other than that, really a great show. Great wrestling, storyline progressions, this felt like getting back to the formula that made Dynamite must see TV.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Feel it's pretty clear this is leading to Punk playing the role of 1997 Bret Hart.

Submission match maybe?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Forget all this 6 man tag stuff, I'd like to see Kenny Omega's replacement, Will Ospreay retire him and give him a proper ass beating. Hopefully that'll get booked sooner or later for a 1 on 1.


Don’t ever change, Bizarro World BDon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> This is probably the most underwhelmed I have been about a Dynamite episode.
> 
> Really good:
> 
> ...


Ospreay has the Omega-like quality of demanding you pay attention to his every movement, because you’re going to miss something you will regret. It’s a really rare quality, and I love the way these two are selling the beef.

Kenny’s “I appreciate ya, Will. No heat. I swear.” was good shit. Watching some MJ vs Kobe at the 1998 All-Star Game level stuff here.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Feel it's pretty clear this is leading to Punk playing the role of 1997 Bret Hart.


It would be interesting to hear Punk constantly talk shit about the USA.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Feel it's pretty clear this is leading to Punk playing the role of 1997 Bret Hart.


Interesting comparison. In what way?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Interesting comparison. In what way?


Righteous heel. He's not wrong but he's an asshole about it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Interesting comparison. In what way?


Because Punk is nothing but “a tribute act”.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Goku said:


> Righteous heel. He's not wrong but he's an asshole about it.


Isn't that Punk as a face anyway?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Isn't that Punk as a face anyway?


I guess? Although he has been an asshole very infrequently. I think the difference is the heel character will have true cause and purpose behind him. Faces generally only gain such traction on the power of a storyline because their nature is generally to be happy. Heels are sad and more often angry. Angry Punk is better for promos and his stuff wouldn't be so off putting if he were a heel.

The comparison to Bret (not mine) is probably out of the desire to witness a similar run and Punk is a huge Bret fan and there's a story here of being screwed over, which is what Bret was famous for.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Goku said:


> I guess? Although he has been an asshole very infrequently. I think the difference is the heel character will have true cause and purpose behind him. Faces generally only gain such traction on the power of a storyline because their nature is generally to be happy. Heels are sad and more often angry. Angry Punk is better for promos and his stuff wouldn't be so off putting if he were a heel.
> 
> The comparison to Bret (not mine) is probably out of the desire to witness a similar run and Punk is a huge Bret fan and there's a story here of being screwed over, which is what Bret was famous for.


When has Punk been screwed over?

To be fair when he mentioned 1997 Bret, I just imagined Punk coming out in a wheelchair most weeks and complaining that Moxley didn't win fair and square. Not initially signalling a heel turn but being more and more whiney to the point where fans grow tired of him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncle Iroh said:


> When has Punk been screwed over?


Once, a few times, maybe never. Doesn't matter if he's playing a heel character.

Haha, the wheelchair makes me think more of Big Dave as he retired shamefully (what a horrible ending), but yes I remember those weeks of Bret. Loved it.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Goku said:


> Once, a few times, maybe never. Doesn't matter if he's playing a heel character.
> 
> Haha, the wheelchair makes me think more of Big Dave as he retired shamefully (what a horrible ending), but yes I remember those weeks of Bret. Loved it.


Punk whining about being screwed would be confusing to me, tbh. He got given a heroes welcome, he's gone over some of the best young talent the company has to offer and he won every single match he'd been booked in up until last night and he only lost that due to injury. 










Wheelchair Punk would be funny though. Just have him on commentary each week and cutting occasional promos.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Interesting comparison. In what way?


Could go a variety of ways. Him playing up the "heat" backstage, him getting booed against Moxley despite wrestling hurt etc. Just knowing the things Punk says I would imagine he's itching to do something akin to that.

Whatever it is I'm ready for a heel CM Punk already.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Could go a variety of ways. Him playing up the "heat" backstage, him getting booed against Moxley despite wrestling hurt etc. Just knowing the things Punk says I would imagine he's itching to do something akin to that.
> 
> Whatever it is I'm ready for a heel CM Punk already.


Tribute act…


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Would of liked to of seen FTR vs motor city machine guns as a tag team normal match. I don't like the fact they've got a trios match with that and the trios title match. 

Punk vs Moxley I am intrigued although I don't like Moxley as champion I am intrigued where the booking is going. 

Main event the tag team rules wasn't enforced and it was just a bunch of moves. Will Ospreay looks good though and has impressed me recently. Maybe Tony should try and buy the contract out with New Japan if possible.


----------



## BettsyUK (5 mo ago)

If Tony's plan was to make the audience gasp, well tick the box, job done. I wasn't expecting Mox to go over like that. DAMN!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BettsyUK said:


> If Tony's plan was to make the audience gasp, well tick the box, job done. I wasn't expecting Mox to go over like that. DAMN!


I missed it live, but watched it all. I don't mind it, as do we want both champions in both companies retaining for a long time? Sometimes, unpredictability can be good for a long build.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562660204692393985
> This is exactly how I feel. AEW haters can’t take this away.


As a usual AEW hater I thought it was great. If Punk turn heel.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> Would of liked to of seen FTR vs motor city machine guns as a tag team normal match. I don't like the fact they've got a trios match with that and the trios title match.


Possible it spins into a tag team match for an episode of Dynamite or Rampage. Alternatively it could also lead to MCMG challenging for the ROH titles at the next ROH PPV.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Punk/Mox outcome was bad all round and Punk just came off looking like the biggest bitch in the world. I think he's done, or atleast I think I want him to be. He just got completely bitched out no matter how you analyse the detail of it all and it's going to hurt the guy moving forward in any metric you want to measure.

On the upside the main event was incredible apart from Kip Sabian turning the match (the same way it was a mistake when Crash Holly cost The Rock a match against HHH that time). It was a treat hearing Taz legit cream himself over how incredibly Ospreay is.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

So there was no hangman on this show to potentially respond to punk (or come out and do anything).

punk gets squashed, unnecessarily and infuriatingly.

did they even follow up on the angle of rush and Andrade turning or dragon Lee or whatever ? Was there even a mention of it on this show ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DRose1994 said:


> So there was no hangman on this show to potentially respond to punk (or come out and do anything).


He already went through this. Responding to Punk's hate with more hate is not his thing. Besides, he vowed to defend AEW from Punk and failed. Mox (another WWE guy) had to do it in his stead.

Forgive the cowboy for being down on his luck. It's kinda his thing.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm genuinely speechless. I don't know what to say or think about Mox vs. Punk.

But I do adore the unpredictable element to it. What a wild episode.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't posted on here in years but Dynamite has been excellent the last couple of weeks after a few bad weeks in a row

I was scratching my head over the Mox v Punk match and I can't really see a way back for Punk but then when Wardlow made Punk his bitch it was all forgotten a week later so I am expecting something similar here. I don't even like Punk but we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> did they even follow up on the angle of rush and Andrade turning or dragon Lee or whatever ? Was there even a mention of it on this show ?


Of course not. Not even on rampage. All we got was Andrade being passive aggressive with Private Party backstage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> These guys always have funny raps but *I am not sure if it is actually funny or I am just immature* lol





















👌


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

I am Groot said:


> Ricky Starks should challenge the champion, he's that guy


Starks is an embarrassing, skinny douche with a stupid entrance pose, whether face or heel.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Araragi said:


> @The Legit Lioness you think it would've been a better finish if Punk got hit with a wrench?


F "The Legit Lioness" and his/her/their/its attention-mongering bold fonts.


----------

